# Huron River Update



## g.giovengo

This is my first year fishing for steelhead. So any and all tips, and pointers are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gastro399

No steelhead yet fished for the past 2 days.


----------



## scooter_trasher

Gastro399 said:


> No steelhead yet fished for the past 2 days.


I'm setting mine up for spring break at Lake Havasu
Don't taz me Bro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=peSzPa-ynpk


----------



## scooter_trasher

Gastro399 said:


> No steelhead yet fished for the past 2 days.


I'm setting mine up for spring break at Lake Havasu
Don't taz me Bro
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=peSzPa-ynpk


----------



## Westsidesfury

Went Tuesday near Labo Park with hot n tots for 2 hours and nothing then switched to near the golf course and cemetery and saw a steelie near shore taking a breather for a few seconds before going on his way. Will be wading there again tomorrow.


----------



## Raylaser

Does anybody out there fish closer to the mouth of the Huron? Just curious what the steelie action is like there vs. the typical destinations further upstream. Not sure if it's too wide to cover as a shore or wadding angler vs. having a boat. Seems like it should be productive similar to the mouth of the Au Sable when the run starts. Any intel is appreciated! Fish On!!


----------



## demon666999

the first mile up the mouth I know is unwadeable. That"s as far as I took my boat.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Waded at Labo between 5-9. Non of us fishing hooked up I was throwing a hot n tot and another I saw throwing a cleo which he hooked one a few days prior to today. Hookups seem slow. Anyone have any luck? I want to get my first steelie this year.


----------



## jakediesel

Hooked up on 2 today in the morning. one found a hole that i didnt know was in my net. Lol


----------



## g.giovengo

Fish manage to do that some how. They are so stubborn. some says i wish they would just swim right to the hook and put it in their mouth. Lol


----------



## Raylaser

Thanks Demon! I assume there's no pier or docks that are accessible around the mouth area that you can fish from then either. Would just seem to be a good place to target fresh fish as they enter the river. Thanks again, hope you have luck trolling or drifting. Fish On!!!


----------



## scooter_trasher

Raylaser said:


> Thanks Demon! I assume there's no pier or docks that are accessible around the mouth area that you can fish from then either. Would just seem to be a good place to target fresh fish as they enter the river. Thanks again, hope you have luck trolling or drifting. Fish On!!!


lake erie metro park is open, as is the wayne county launch at jefferson, never heard of anyone doing good on the lower strech for steel, but you may get walleye , perch , sucker and carp, downstream of jefferson the dnr calls it the lake, acording to the stream guide.


----------



## Raylaser

Thanks Scooter, much appreciated!! Will try upriver at the usual spots, mostly interested in steelies right now. Fish On!!


----------



## demon666999

there is a tiny launch right at the mouth but if you got a big boat it may be tough to launch. I used my aluminum boat. Haven't tried my bigger boat. cause the two small launches are kinda narrow and very steep.


----------



## demon666999

Use mapquest for flatrock mi and zoom in to the mouth of the river and switch to satellite 
and you will see the parking lot and the two launches.


----------



## scooter_trasher

there's also a launch at lake erie metropark, but don't want to take a boat much bigger than a row boat up the huron it's shallow


----------



## g.giovengo

If anyone looking to teach a new guy to fish ill be out today. So shoot me a message.


----------



## jakediesel

g.giovengo said:


> If anyone looking to teach a new guy to fish ill be out today. So shoot me a message.


Where do you normally fish at?


----------



## g.giovengo

jakediesel said:


> Where do you normally fish at?


Huroc park but havent had any luck there.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

U see anyone catching any eyes today


----------



## Raylaser

Hey Happy, thanks for being so forthcoming in your details. That's what these threads are all about. It gets a bit frustrating when guys come on these sites and act like their fishing info is part of a Top Secret DNR research program or something. I understand not wanting your favorite honey hole being run over by a bunch of weekend warriors but I'd say most of the people on these sites are serious anglers looking for tips on waters they might not be 100% familiar with. If I share info about waters I know and you share about what you know, we all benefit in the long run and I'm not afraid that the places I fish are going to be overrun just because I share some basic info. Anyway, enough of my soapbox, but thanks again for giving detailed intel, it's much appreciated!!


----------



## happyhooker2

Raylaser said:


> Hey Happy, thanks for being so forthcoming in your details. That's what these threads are all about. It gets a bit frustrating when guys come on these sites and act like their fishing info is part of a Top Secret DNR research program or something. I understand not wanting your favorite honey hole being run over by a bunch of weekend warriors but I'd say most of the people on these sites are serious anglers looking for tips on waters they might not be 100% familiar with. If I share info about waters I know and you share about what you know, we all benefit in the long run and I'm not afraid that the places I fish are going to be overrun just because I share some basic info. Anyway, enough of my soapbox, but thanks again for giving detailed intel, it's much appreciated!!


Thank you. I'm by no means at pro at this river but I have more good days than bad days. I've also been fishing it for 18 years since I was a young lad. Lol! I still have the occasional poor/bad day but most people do. Pro or not. This is the toughest system I fish so number wise catch and hookups are different than other rivers that get large returns but if you put in the time, gather good info, try many techniques and don't sit on a hole or run too long you will find success.


----------



## happydj

Thanks for the pep talk happy. That breathes some fresh confidence to me. I think I will give my kayak more time on the water instead of hitting the usual walk to spots.


----------



## mfs686

happydj said:


> If I want to swing flies how should I rig? I have a 6 wt with floating and sinking lines and an 8 wt with a floating line. I know how setup a chuck n duck but I would like to learn what I need for catching steel on the swing. Recommendations on flies, lines, tips, leaders and how best to rig would be greatly appreciated.


Contact the people at Schultz's Outfitters. They have a report board that lists the water flow on the Huron along with what line and MOW tips people are using along with the productive flies. I caught my first Lo Ho swinging a Zudweg Wicked Leech with some blue flashabou last weekend.


----------



## jd4223

Has anyone seen any suckers being caught yet?I'm more interested in the area between Telegraph and upstream to the foot bridge.Maybe with this rain there might be a push.The last couple years I either missed the run or there really wasn't one.I would even settle for a shad run about now...lol.Thanks to anybody who gives a report.


----------



## happydj

Thanks mfs I will give that a try.


----------



## g.giovengo

Well I personally think Ive had enough fishing for trout. Ive tried every thing and have yet to get a bite. Think ill stick with fishing for every thing else. Since i know they exist. Lol


----------



## jakediesel

g.giovengo said:


> Well I personally think Ive had enough fishing for trout. Ive tried every thing and have yet to get a bite. Think ill stick with fishing for every thing else. Since i know they exist. Lol


I get that feeling almost weekly. All it takes is one hook up and i cant let go. Pm me if you want to try an bkunce some ideas off each other. Im probably going to be going out in the morning tomorrow.


----------



## g.giovengo

Well went out today and tried a little of every thingwith no luck. Did catch a small lg mouth bass though while jigging. So as ive said in a previous post i think im done trying for trout. Think ill start trying for some cats.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Is the huron dead now?


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I never even heard of any eyes being caught. Normally it gets a really good run


----------



## g.giovengo

Im going to have to agree. While i havent been able to get out much the past few times i have been out i havent even gotten a nibble or so much as a peck.


----------



## happyhooker2

g.giovengo said:


> Im going to have to agree. While i havent been able to get out much the past few times i have been out i havent even gotten a nibble or so much as a peck.


Went 1-3 yesterday in just a couple hours. All steelhead. Started off with a quick whack after setting 1 rod. Hooked the other 2 as the water came up. It was down about a foot when I started and came up about 8" in about an hour. There are fish around. Plugs back 30-40'. Whacked one off an inline fishing behind some falling trees. T-4 in Orange and Off Gold with a lil weight up about 18" to get it down more than the normal 4-6'.


----------



## 2SloSHO

Not to get off your guys search for the trout, but was wondering if anyone has been seeing any SM activity near Huroc? Ive got nothing to do for the next few days and im not really geared for the trout scene, and would like to get a few pitches and bites in..... 

Thanks guys


----------



## jd4223

Did the suckers ever come up from Telegraph to the foot bridge.I heard only a few stragglers have been caught,just wondering if there was a run at all.Same thing with the walleyes.Some being caught after dark.I know the season is/was closed.


----------



## g.giovengo

Looking for a report if anyone has been out.


----------



## River Keeper

It's really bad this year. Walleye run never happened and nothing to talk about. A lot of us are wondering if something is wrong with the water.Not even a Small Mouth.5 trips and 1 fish :sad:


----------



## ishootdeer

Lots of smallmouth at the footbridge.


----------



## g.giovengo

I have to agree. I havent been getting them like i had in past. It does make me curious if maybe there was a bigger winter die off this year.


----------



## Raylaser

ishootdeer said:


> Lots of smallmouth at the footbridge.


Hey ishoot, Where's the footbridge? You can PM me on this if need be. Thanks!

I edited this from the original post. Lost track of which thread I was on (Duhhh!). thanks for any intel you can send my way.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Guys the action Im seeing is carzy right now. Most are bottom bouncing flies with spinning gear. Never heard of that for smallies haha. Who has luck with this technique? I tried today and hooked a monster. The drag he was pulling was insane. He popped. This is below the coffer. Is it possible to fly fish huroc instead of spin flying?


----------



## ishootdeer




----------



## Westsidesfury

Are there any steel left? Whats going on with everyones fishing there?


----------



## mfs686

I went down Sunday morning for a bit swinging streamers. No bump's and I was the only one in my area. Did see one large fish roll the surface but I don't know what it was. No bass either. 

Water was stained, less than a foot of visibility.

I wasn't fishing Huroc.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Huroc was slammin above average smallies for a few days. I was out for a while trying for master angler size but didnt land one that I for sure knew was at least 20 in. Sad day for me haha


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Stuck a bunch of these on the upper fishing carp carrots. Haha carp didn't want to be fed though


----------



## Westsidesfury

Those carp man, haha


----------



## Westsidesfury

Anyone have advice for the smallies on lower huron? Especially huroc?


----------



## Westsidesfury

A few steelies caught today. Seem to be coming down from Belleville now.


----------



## mfs686

Westsidesfury said:


> A few steelies caught today. Seem to be coming down from Belleville now.


Interesting.


----------



## ishootdeer

caught a couple nights ago


----------



## Raylaser

ishootdeer said:


> caught a couple nights ago


Great looking fish!! Crazy to be catching them this late in the season but hey, why argue with success!! LOL! Good job ishoot!


----------



## mfs686

Nice!!

With all the talk I have been hearing about the northern streams still getting fresh fish coming in I was wondering if there might be a couple still hanging around the Huron.


----------



## Raylaser

Hear that mfs!! Wish I could get away from work to go north. Too busy right now though (which is a blessing since it provides me the income to fish when I can). Good luck and tight lines to those of you who are getting a chance to make some hook-ups! Catch one for me, LOL!


----------



## ishootdeer

That is my son woth the fish. He's the fisherman... I'm just his biggest fan! I couldn't believe how fresh that one was. Bright pink meat and a little bit more cured eggs for later!


----------



## Raylaser

ishootdeer said:


> That is my son woth the fish. He's the fisherman... I'm just his biggest fan! I couldn't believe how fresh that one was. Bright pink meat and a little bit more cured eggs for later!


Rock On ishoot! That's what it's all about, passing on the fun of hunting and fishing to the next generation. I'm now working on my grandchildren getting "hooked"!!! Does my heart proud to see them get so excited just to catch a 6 inch gill. Gotta love it!


----------



## Westsidesfury

Fishing is slow since the water is down a foot. Did manage to pick up a 20" smallie out of 5 hours of fishing.


----------



## jakediesel

Are there still steelhead running thru the huron? Still new to this game Any help is appreciated. thanks fellas


----------



## ishootdeer

Probably not now but you'll be surprised what you may find in that river


----------



## mfs686

ishootdeer said:


> Probably not now but you'll be surprised what you may find in that river


----------



## Westsidesfury

Well their are very very small numbers that stay year round just like the walleyes do but rare catches out of their spawning season. Muskie too. I dont think many people know that they are in their too


----------



## ogie

How's the Huron looking right now? I'm going to be down visiting my parents and I want to hit either the Raisin or Huron with my kayak but the flow rate on the Raisin right now doesn't look promising...


----------



## g.giovengo

I was out there monday and the water was up a good 5 or 6 feet and flowing strong.


----------



## ogie

g.giovengo said:


> I was out there monday and the water was up a good 5 or 6 feet and flowing strong.


That's what I was afraid of :/. The water level on the raisin didn't appear to be going down much either judging by the flow rates.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Huroc is slow. Lost a lot of fish so Ill just stay catch rates were slow but it was actually pretty slow. Drum gar some shad some white bass good smallies and the occasional walleye this week. High and mildly muddy wouldnt say too muddy just pretty muddy. Female walleye about 8 lbs above coffer with eggs still.


----------



## Westsidesfury

So in Huroc Park by the dam lol uhhhh I hooked into a trophy salmon Im most likely sure. I saw its pectoral fins and at first it reminded me of a lake trout but lets be real here. Was not a carp lol or muskie. It was over 30lbs at least. 50 min fight all the way down the river as far as I could go before the trees made it too deep to get around them. Video evidence but its very very dark at 12 am and you cant even hear the extremely loud and large splash because of the dam. Im in shock guys this definitely is a story to tell. I had no control over the fish on 8lb test, with the current it just kept going downstream. Im pretty excited about it that I got to see it but disappointing I couldnt fully depict the specie but thats the guess I had.


----------



## g.giovengo

Congrates bet it was a rush. To bad you wherent able get it on land though. Wanted to go out last night myself but had to be up early this morn. Hopefully tonight i can make it out


----------



## Westsidesfury

After researching a bit it was an Asian carp. Over 50lb Asian carp at Huroc park. Invasive specie but what a fish


----------



## Westsidesfury

Silver carp. My bad but guys that's not good to know that they invaded


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Oh God no. Another ecosystem shake up


----------



## ogie

Westsidesfury said:


> Silver carp. My bad but guys that's not good to know that they invaded


Did you snag it? Silver and big head carp way plankton if I remember correctly.


----------



## River Keeper

Westsidesfury said:


> Silver carp. My bad but guys that's not good to know that they invaded


 I like to see Proof of this...And if it's true DNR should have been reported to.


----------



## ogie

River Keeper said:


> I like to see Proof of this...And if it's true DNR should have been reported to.


Definitely agree with this. Dnr needs to be notified.


----------



## salmonsteel97

Please have a pic!!!!


----------



## Westsidesfury

Guys I just have a low light video because it was at 12 am. Thats as much evidence I could gather. The head stuck out and you can see it but thats about it. Because I could see better than my gopro got I saw that it was a large fish with a triangular dorsal and triangular like pectorals. Large a white. Made a huge splash. I couldnt make out if it was foul hooked or not but I assume it was by how my hookset happened.


----------



## Westsidesfury

I dont know much about the invasive carp but it fit the description of what it looked like to be a silver or big head. It fought odd at the start. Was near the dam and hook set twice it was weird then it went forward towards the dam then towards me then back out to the middle and thats when I saw it. Then it splashed so loud. Sounded like a 100lb boulder fell in the river, no joke. After that it figured out to go downstream. Just kept going with short pauses between runs. Couldnt budge it, it just kept going.


----------



## Westsidesfury

I dont know what other fish it could be. I thought the whole time I had a trophy salmon on but after looking at the head it wasnt. Not a steelie either or muskie. Stomach was too fat. I dont know what other Great Lake species could be that big especially in that shallow part of the river.


----------



## JungleGeorge

That was a carp more than Likley this is not a written rule by any means but steelies and kings have a tendency to jump and carp do not


----------



## Westsidesfury

Not a common carp. They do not get that big. Plus it was white.


----------



## Westsidesfury

I plan on uploading the video anyway but it will take some time. Long fight long video.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Ive had steels not jump in the past and stay low to the bottom. Thats also what this fish did. Stayed low but the whole time it seemed to run along side the banks of Huroc.


----------



## ogie

Westsidesfury said:


> Ive had steels not jump in the past and stay low to the bottom. Thats also what this fish did. Stayed low but the whole time it seemed to run along side the banks of Huroc.


Could it have been a sturgeon?


----------



## Westsidesfury

Not slender enough. To describe its body shape it was oval. Not long and pencil like just pretty long with a big stomach. If you could hear the splash from its tail in my video youd be in shock. It was as big as Im making it out to be I just will never know unless someone can deduce it by its head in my video.


----------



## g.giovengo

It was probably a common carp i seen monster jumping out of the water there at the damn last summer. And ive also seen some monster swimming along the banks in the metro parks.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Wasnt a common


----------



## g.giovengo

Heres a pic of the only one i caught last year next to my boot


----------



## Westsidesfury

Ive had large large common carp on this river. Steelhead, big pike and gar. This was none of the above haha. It was like saltwater fishing; how big the fish was.


----------



## g.giovengo

Never been salt water fishing so cant say i know what you mean. But I'm going in august and cant freaking wait im stoked. I feel like a little kid when i think about it.


----------



## Westsidesfury

This video is half an hour long I already rendered it. I should have it uploaded soon.


----------



## jaytothekizzay

I say sturgeon...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## o_mykiss

i say drum


----------



## Paint man

I'm waiting on this video man lol!


----------



## JungleGeorge

Better call Jeremy wade and get him to investigate.


----------



## mfs686

JungleGeorge said:


> Better call Jeremy wade and get him to investigate.


Good one.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Drum don't get as big as what I got. I've gotten drum and carp out if here. Big ones. This was not either it was enormous. Muskie size like 3-4 feet long. In my videos thumbnail the head is sticking out and looks small but that's because of the fish eye and it was 50 feet away. Guys it was a monster. I can't describe it enough to tell how big it was. I'm at work but it's uploading at home and once it's done it will pop up on my phone and I'll link it here. Comment on the video as well as here as to what you think it was also as well as like it and share it to raise awareness. All my huron buddies never caught or hooked something this big. It was most likely foul hooked by how the hook set felt but nonetheless crazy experience.


----------



## Westsidesfury

It literally reminded me of a lake trout if I said that earlier at the time of me seeing it in person. The splash made it feel like it too. A small tail can't do what it did.


----------



## monkman

mfs686 said:


> Good one.


We've got an unknown river monster lurking around!!! :evil:


----------



## Zofchak

Westsidesfury said:


> After researching a bit it was an Asian carp. Over 50lb Asian carp at Huroc park. Invasive specie but what a fish


 More likely that what you hooked was a large Buffalo Fish. I've caught them in Erie and in Maumee River and they are just as you describe and get VERY large.


----------



## Paint man

Bro I'm waiting on this video, River Monsters Huron River edition


----------



## Westsidesfury

At 11 guys sorry. I forgot I had to hit publish because it's done but it's technically private until I hit publish. At work


----------



## Westsidesfury

Here it is guys. Like the video and comment on what you think it is.


----------



## mfs686

Well other than a couple of splashes in the beginning I couldn't see anything. I do know one thing for sure......the pass code on your phone.


----------



## wsshaker

Westsidesfury said:


> Here it is guys. Like the video and comment on what you think it is.
> 
> Damn what a fight too bad you didn't get it in. Very cool though.


----------



## wsshaker

mfs686 said:


> Well other than a couple of splashes in the beginning I couldn't see anything. I do know one thing for sure......the pass code on your phone.



Lol


----------



## Westsidesfury

I should have specific times in the description of when the fish surfaced its head and came near me in my light enough to see the body width and some of the length.


----------



## Westsidesfury

The chance I had was someone using my net that wasnt big enough but at least guide it. He could have seen where he was all the way downriver because he stood near shore the whole time but I was alone in the park.


----------



## Paint man

I think I saw it around 1:03, no clue what it is though


----------



## davido

Big Cat


----------



## Paint man

davido said:


> Big Cat



Maybe, I had a big bullhead jump on me a few times around this time last year.


----------



## happydj

I agree big cat. Night time and will eat anything my gut says a cat.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Look at the head on repeat. Doesnt resemble a cat. I think it was a buffalo as someone said earlier.


----------



## g.giovengo

Never heard of a buffalo. I actually had took look it up to make sure you weren't pullin this guy's leg. But man is it an ugly fish. As for the vid i didnt see any thing and my hearing aucks so i didnt hear the splashes. Sorry i cant help you


----------



## Westsidesfury

It was confirmed that another one of these fish were caught at Huroc. Said it was an Asian carp.


----------



## ogie

Westsidesfury said:


> It was confirmed that another one of these fish were caught at Huroc. Said it was an Asian carp.


DNR confirmed? Do you have an e-mail response or something? This is really sad news.


----------



## Westsidesfury

They didnt call DNR either. It was onshore then his line broke from how big it was. They were part of the HRFA that confirmed it.


----------



## Westsidesfury

This is not good. This has never happened at the river before. I thought they werent in the Great Lakes. Im pretty sure they grow fast but these fish were huge even though non of us know how old these fish are. They shouldnt just be popping up this fast. And this big. I dont think it should DNR should be notified until one of these are actually photographed. All these people got a good look at it, so as I thought mine was a buffalo, it wasnt because his wasnt. My fish fit the description of an Asian Carp. Mine nearing appearance of a silver carp.


----------



## fishfray

I understand your concern about these fish but it is highly unlikely that they are Asian carp. I think we are jumping to conclusions here especially without any photographic evidence. It makes no sense that several of these carp would be captured in one location on one river and not anywhere else in the Erie watershed. Around the 4:30-4:40 part of the video you could see the fish right below you. While it was hard to see, the fish I saw had fin structure that looked more like a pike or Muskie than anything else. But really, buffalo carp from Lake Erie are capable of reaching the sizes described and can also get a very gray/silver appearance.


----------



## mfs686

I contacted the HRFA and the person I dealt with stated that he has not heard anything about this. I belonged to them for awhile and they are a pretty close group. If this had actually happened the word would have spread like wildfire and the DNR would have been contacted. 

I'm reserving judgement until an actual fish is presented to the DNR. Kind of like Bigfoot. :lol:


----------



## junkman

What were the mystery fish caught on?


----------



## Westsidesfury

We could be jumping to conclusions but whatever we hooked up with, these people that fish everyday there and have for years never caught this before. Muskie and buffalo have been caught there. Ive been doing some of my own research on this. Mine was obviously foul hooked as it did not know until I put pressure on it. Im trying to spread awareness, not danger because we havent landed this mystery fish yet. It was likely the same one I had hooked.


----------



## Westsidesfury

There are some things that can affect water temps and have drop backs stay there the whole year. This is what this is. Something man made affects the water and has it 20 degrees cooler than the rest of the river.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Really popular place too but it can't be revealed or it will be trashed.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Hahaha


----------



## Swampbuckster

I was googling and found this interesting research of a new steelhead strain.
THE HURMANIA STRAIN STEELHEAD

The Hurmania strain are first year returns that went over the f.r. dam in spring. The river warms rapidly with Belleville heat tank dumping into it. The fish have no idea wtf is happening once they get down to the slack overheated carp mud flats of the Great Flat Rock Lake. So in order to survive, instinct from their tank raised, pellet Fed ancestors kick in. The Hurmania strain than seeks cooler water upstream in famous tribs of the Huron such as Trailer Park Stream, Motor Oil Marsh Drain, and Meth Woods Creek. The Hurmania strain than continues it's life cycle similar to Benjamin Button, stripping all nutrients and vitamins from their bodies while sitting behind a drowned shopping cart in a slack 76 degree shaded hole. In hopes of a 17 year old catching them, and putting them out of their misery, fully completing the Hurmania's life cycle.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Swampbuckster said:


> I was googling and found this interesting research of a new steelhead strain.
> THE HURMANIA STRAIN STEELHEAD
> 
> The Hurmania strain are first year returns that went over the f.r. dam in spring. The river warms rapidly with Belleville heat tank dumping into it. The fish have no idea wtf is happening once they get down to the slack overheated carp mud flats of the Great Flat Rock Lake. So in order to survive, instinct from their tank raised, pellet Fed ancestors kick in. The Hurmania strain than seeks cooler water upstream in famous tribs of the Huron such as Trailer Park Stream, Motor Oil Marsh Drain, and Meth Woods Creek. The Hurmania strain than continues it's life cycle similar to Benjamin Button, stripping all nutrients and vitamins from their bodies while sitting behind a drowned shopping cart in a slack 76 degree shaded hole. In hopes of a 17 year old catching them, and putting them out of their misery, fully completing the Hurmania's life cycle.


Now that's funny


----------



## downfloat

Swamp,

Funny as that maybe, it's the first logical answer to these "steelhead".

West side,

I give you mad respect for exploring water and putting in some hours to catch fish, not many people your age go that extra mile. Do not let anything negative here discourage you. With your will and determination you will gain knowledge and catch a lot fish in the future. Best of luck and be careful a lot of people read here quietly. 

Downfloat


----------



## TimCat

I used to live in south rockwood and that description got me chuckling... 

Good points too downfloat. Way to be a diplomat about it.


----------



## Raylaser

Time to move on guys. This thread seems to have run its course, IMHO. Let's get back to talking about fishing facts and intel.


----------



## keahyukchang

Hello, newbie. Planning to try Dexter coming Saturday morning with my son. We will be fly fishing with flies from (trying to stop by) "The painted Trout" - used to be Bailiwicks Outdoors. Both of use just start learning fly fishing since last year. Wish for help.

Fly to use?


Place to try? I am thinking of couple of place - one at "Hudson Mills Metro Park" and one near Dexter Cider Mill.


How can I access river near Dexter Cider Mill?

Thanks ~!


----------



## g.giovengo

Curious if it is still to soon for the fall run of stealhead.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Try around Delhi. Use clouser minnow as a basic pattern. Schultz Outfitters has a bunch of useful info for this river. Theyre in Ypsi and base operations around this river.


----------



## Syndicate

Westsidesfury said:


> Try around Delhi. Use clouser minnow as a basic pattern. Schultz Outfitters has a bunch of useful info for this river. Theyre in Ypsi and base operations around this river.


Hey man I saw your youtube channel dude, guys you should rally check it out he has some cool videos of him fishing the Huron.


----------



## keahyukchang

Westsidesfury said:


> Try around Delhi. Use clouser minnow as a basic pattern. Schultz Outfitters has a bunch of useful info for this river. Theyre in Ypsi and base operations around this river.


Thank you!


----------



## JungleGeorge

We do good on top water that is white in color , nymphs that are orange or flash , and streamers that are white or blue .


----------



## Westsidesfury

Syndicate said:


> Hey man I saw your youtube channel dude, guys you should rally check it out he has some cool videos of him fishing the Huron.


I appreciate it man, this is my home river and I think its worth showing for it that it isn't devoid of fish. I have a whole arsenal of footage from this river this year that I have slowed up on because Im not satisfied with the quality of my video but I have it all arranged now for the fall runs which should be up any week now so some of my footage may be thrown out and just use some other clips and make them into one from the summer months.


----------



## keahyukchang

Westsidesfury said:


> I appreciate it man, this is my home river and I think its worth showing for it that it isn't devoid of fish. I have a whole arsenal of footage from this river this year that I have slowed up on because Im not satisfied with the quality of my video but I have it all arranged now for the fall runs which should be up any week now so some of my footage may be thrown out and just use some other clips and make them into one from the summer months.


Great videos. It gave me some idea what to expect from Huron river.

Thanks for the great clips!


----------



## Syndicate

Westsidesfury said:


> I appreciate it man, this is my home river and I think its worth showing for it that it isn't devoid of fish. I have a whole arsenal of footage from this river this year that I have slowed up on because Im not satisfied with the quality of my video but I have it all arranged now for the fall runs which should be up any week now so some of my footage may be thrown out and just use some other clips and make them into one from the summer months.


No problem man take your time I'm subscribed so I'll be waiting


----------



## Raylaser

Fished the Huron yesterday afternoon from 3:45 til dark. Saw one steelie caught and one pike by another guy fishing near me. No bites for me, managed to lose about $15 worth of hardware (bummer) but that's the reality of river fishing, those unseen underwater snags that seem to reach-up and grab your favorite lures!!! Tried body baits, spoons, spinners, and floating spawn but no takers. However, was still a great day to be wadding the waters. If anyone has any new intel, please share what you know. There's still a lot of good fishing to come for sure.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Wow the water is low


----------



## mfs686

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> Wow the water is low


Low and slow. Makes spotting the "what used to be underwater logs" a whole lot easier. Now I know when to stop my swing in one spot.


----------



## Westsidesfury

I started wading at the flatrock boat ramp down to the deeper runs for about half a mile and 3 hours of no bumps off spawn. Didnt see anything taken out today except for a decent smallie my buddy got floating jigs at the park.


----------



## kype138

Swampbuckster said:


> A bicycle would be a great deal as well.


That's a great idea, but I don't have the room in the ole bateaux - she's a hair over 15' long and I sit right in the middle to paddle. Side boards are only 11" high, not much freeboard either... I'll post a pic here sometime if I can find one.


----------



## Swampbuckster

kype138 said:


> That's a great idea, but I don't have the room in the ole bateaux - she's a hair over 15' long and I sit right in the middle to paddle. Side boards are only 11" high, not much freeboard either... I'll post a pic here sometime if I can find one.





kype138 said:


> That's a great idea, but I don't have the room in the ole bateaux - she's a hair over 15' long and I sit right in the middle to paddle. Side boards are only 11" high, not much freeboard either... I'll post a pic here sometime if I can find one.


I was thinking dropping bike off at end point, locking it to tree, then running up to launch point and floating to bike, stashing boat where bike was, then bike back to car.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1




----------



## Westsidesfury

That today?


----------



## Raylaser

FISHCATCHER1 said:


>


Hey Fishcatcher, Nice fish dude!! Is that a spinner jig rig you're fishing? Hard to see the details with the lure being stuck together from being wet. Congrats!


----------



## kype138

Looks like some sort of intruder to me - awesome catch regardless!


----------



## Raylaser

Hey Kype, I think you're right. I don't see a spinner blade which is why I was a bit confused at first. But once you said that, I looked again and there does appear to be trail hook and the tail of fly forward on the like from the hook. Like you said, nice fish either way!!


----------



## Westsidesfury




----------



## Raylaser

Westsidesfury said:


> View attachment 194628


That's what I'm talkin' about bro!!! Nice fish there youngblood!!! Looks like you're centerpining my man. Good job. Gonna go back to the PM for more details dude.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

Yup it is a swing fly nice fish there Westside it's on


----------



## Swampbuckster

Westsidesfury said:


> View attachment 194628


Good job dude! Nice fish!


----------



## Westsidesfury

Thanks guys. Put on a heck of a fight going acrobatic 6 times! Safely returned female.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

0/1 yesterday. Better than my previous fish. Net man called off so solo landing didn't go so well. Spit the hook trying to tail her. Swinging of course. Good luck out there all its been good so far


----------



## happydj

My first steelhead on the swing. Great day on the Huron river. Thanks to guys over at Schultz outfitters for helping me with a great switch rod setup, flies and sage advice. And thanks to my wife for being a great net girl!!


----------



## mfs686

happydj said:


> My first steelhead on the swing. Great day on the Huron river. Thanks to guys over at Schultz outfitters for helping me with a great switch rod setup, flies and sage advice. And thanks to my wife for being a great net girl!!


Congrats on the first one. I hope you realize you are now officially screwed up for life. lol

The Tug is the Drug.


----------



## Westsidesfury

This was my Halloween steelie.


----------



## Elk5012

Nice video that steelhead sure had some energy. I haven't had any luck casting so great to see there are fish in there.


----------



## Syndicate

Westsidesfury said:


> This was my Halloween steelie.


Another nice fish man


----------



## Raylaser

Nice fish West!!! Very good of you to release him too!!! Fish On Bro!!


----------



## happydj

mfs686 said:


> Congrats on the first one. I hope you realize you are now officially screwed up for life. lol
> 
> The Tug is the Drug.


Thanks. I thought he was going to pull my new rig out of my hand and into the drink when he hit. What a thrill.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Thank you same to you. Well I didn't seem to have the best luck today but everyone else was hooking up and landing some. Multiple hookups. Not a good month for me.


----------



## happydj

Cool sounds like some more fish are moving in. A bad day fishing beats a good day working.


----------



## Westsidesfury

happydj said:


> Cool sounds like some more fish are moving in. A bad day fishing beats a good day working.


Did both haha, make money and fish so it's pretty good but a bonus catch would have made my day!


----------



## happydj

Tight lines fury and happy thanksgiving. I will give a report tomorow if I have any luck or not.


----------



## Westsidesfury

And to you! Happy thanksgiving all! Fish on!


----------



## Swampbuckster

Westsidesfury said:


> And to you! Happy thanksgiving all! Fish on!


Ill be on the Huron from sunrise until 10 or 11. Mainly running plugs. Launching at F.R. and working my way downriver. Good luck to all!


----------



## Frank

happydj said:


> Hang in there your day will come. I just caught my first Huron river steelhead last week and I have been trying for about 4 years myself. Tossed everything under the sun finally on my second try ever swinging flies for steel I got one. I hooked up a few times in the past drifting a slinky weight with a spin n glow and spawn sacs with no floaties in them but never landed the fish. Keep drifting, swinging, and cranking. It will happen.


Wow! Four years is a long time to go without a fish. Congratulations on catching your first steelhead last week.
I caught a 24 incher yesterday on a Hot-N-Tot between Telegraph and I75. I saw nothing else caught at all the other places I checked.

Frank


----------



## happydj

No luck for me today. Went from 3:45-5:05. Wading east of Telegraph rd. Water was up and colder from the day I caught my steelhead. Rain might have stirred it up today too visibility was down.


----------



## jakediesel

Went out from about 11 to 1 today. No luck. Still trying to get my first one of the year.

Edit: I usually drift jigs under a slip bobber and have a little luck. Does anyone have luck with spawn sacs at all?


----------



## OhioTopCat

My sincerest apologies to the whole town of South Rockwood for the loud expletive laden rant that everyone had to have heard around 10 this morning. I had a fish break off. Lol. Fished Labo Park from 630 AM to 11 AM. Floated sacks mostly. Had the one hook up and had it break off five feet from shore, also floated jig and waxworm with no takes. I'm new to the region,. Where can I buy sacks/eggs in the Monroe area on a regular basis?


----------



## Westsidesfury

OhioTopCat said:


> My sincerest apologies to the whole town of South Rockwood for the loud expletive laden rant that everyone had to have heard around 10 this morning. I had a fish break off. Lol. Fished Labo Park from 630 AM to 11 AM. Floated sacks mostly. Had the one hook up and had it break off five feet from shore, also floated jig and waxworm with no takes. I'm new to the region,. Where can I buy sacks/eggs in the Monroe area on a regular basis?


That's funny, Im the one who you talked to in our store today. I didn't want to say it while I was working to promote another business but in Taylor there is a Gander Mountain that carries Pautzke pre-packed spawn and a gas station in Flat Rock near the dam that has spawn also. I don't prefer using store brand spawn as they tend to be a little dated and cured very blandly.


----------



## OhioTopCat

Westsidesfury said:


> That's funny, Im the one who you talked to in our store today. I didn't want to say it while I was working to promote another business but in Taylor there is a Gander Mountain that carries Pautzke pre-packed spawn and a gas station in Flat Rock near the dam that has spawn also. I don't prefer using store brand spawn as they tend to be a little dated and cured very blandly.


That's cool. I understand. I have a few sacks left that I bought over in Vermilion, OH when I was fishing over there a week ago, so I'm trying to restock. I live in Toledo, so the Huron is the closest stream for me to fish that holds dedent steelhead numbers. I used to fish the Northeast Ohio rivers when I lived over that way. Right now, I plan to go back up and fish the Huron again tomorrow morning. Hopefully, I'll actually be able to land fish then! lol I also had the chance to check out Dodge Park. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Anyone out right now? I'm at dodge park, few boaters out. Hooked a fish but lost it, no idea what it was.


----------



## Frank

IT.Fisherman said:


> Anyone out right now? I'm at dodge park, few boaters out. Hooked a fish but lost it, no idea what it was.


IT.Fisherman,

Where is Dodge Park located? Is it between Telegraph Rd. and I-75? I never heard of it. Thanks.

Frank


----------



## jakediesel

Just west of i75, behind that sub division that is next to the highway. Its basically just a boat launch.


----------



## Frank

jakediesel said:


> Just west of i75, behind that sub division that is next to the highway. Its basically just a boat launch.


Thanks for the Dodge Park location. It turns out I sometimes fish that area, but I never knew the name of it.

Frank


----------



## IT.Fisherman

3 years. It took me 3 years of going to this river, and tonight, i finally caught one! I decided to try one last hole before leaving, and 3rd cast I hooked up. 

Landed the fish, 19" long. Put up a good fight, jumped 4-5 times. Caught on a chrome black top, brown buttom hot n tot. 

I always told myself I was going to let go the first one I caught. And I did, but not the way I wanted. He was caked in mud so I tried to wash the mud off.. Well, im an idiot and dropped him, and away he swam. I didnt even get a pic! Oh well, ill be back! Just hope it doesnt take me another 3 years to get a pic haha!


----------



## Westsidesfury

Too much angling pressure. Should keep the locations hush hush. I was wondering why there are so many people now. Some inconsiderate boaters ruining our bank buster fun I wish some would be a little more considerate.


----------



## davido

We had a boat anchor off right above us the other day right after we told them we picked up a fish in the area. Couldnt believe it.


----------



## Treven

The more fishing report talk in the internet = more clueless, inconsiderate jackwagons in your spots...

Internet fishing reports are the root of all evil these days.


----------



## Syndicate

Treven said:


> The more fishing report talk in the internet = more clueless, inconsiderate jackwagons in your spots...
> 
> Internet fishing reports are the root of all evil these days.


That's so true


----------



## OhioTopCat

I fished Labo Park yesterday (Sunday) for several hours floating sacks as well as jig/waxworm. Worked that stretch pretty good. Had one take, no fish. Had a guy with two other people hotshotting in a boat the same stretch. No problems. He boated one that I saw. We actually traded info and he gave me a good piece of advice that led to the take. I have a question about the area just down from there. Is the shoreline public access on the other (south/east) side of the railroad bridge? Also, saw a guy fishing behind a restaurant on N. Huron Drive. Is that public access or do you need permission from the restaurant/bar owner? Well, one other question. How thickly will the steelhead move up to the dam in Flat Rock. Any suggestions on technique in that area?


----------



## Swampbuckster

OhioTopCat said:


> I fished Labo Park yesterday (Sunday) for several hours floating sacks as well as jig/waxworm. Worked that stretch pretty good. Had one take, no fish. Had a guy with two other people hotshotting in a boat the same stretch. No problems. He boated one that I saw. We actually traded info and he gave me a good piece of advice that led to the take. I have a question about the area just down from there. Is the shoreline public access on the other (south/east) side of the railroad bridge? Also, saw a guy fishing behind a restaurant on N. Huron Drive. Is that public access or do you need permission from the restaurant/bar owner? Well, one other question. How thickly will the steelhead move up to the dam in Flat Rock. Any suggestions on technique in that area?


I don't believe the steelhead ever move anywhere _thickly_ on the Huron. Just trickle on in from October to May
Sometimes reports and successful posts are best left to PM's. There is a lot of traffic on this site. Way more non members than members,


----------



## Syndicate

Yah that's the people that just want everything done for them. Which usually works out better for us in the long run


----------



## IT.Fisherman

My bad guys. Got a little excited and agree I may have said a little too much. I'll skim down the reports for next time. Too late to edit my posts now.


----------



## Frank

Swampbuckster said:


> I don't believe the steelhead ever move anywhere _thickly_ on the Huron. Just trickle on in from October to May
> Sometimes reports and successful posts are best left to PM's. There is a lot of traffic on this site. Way more non members than members,


Good reminders to be careful what is said on this site. It is easy to forget that a lot of non-members read these reports and flood the area after a good report is given. I will also try to be a little more careful and PM others more often with questions or answers. Thanks Swampbuckster and others for this timely reminder.

Frank


----------



## mfs686

No kidding. I saw more boat traffic this weekend then I ever have before. Not that it really bothered me, they just kept on going but I was surprised to see so much.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

mfs686 said:


> No kidding. I saw more boat traffic this weekend then I ever have before. Not that it really bothered me, they just kept on going but I was surprised to see so much.


The day I was out and caught my first, i saw 5 boats. The most I saw on all my previous trips was 2 boats in a trip. Maybe that's because I was moving around more, but was surprised I saw that many.


----------



## Raylaser

IT.Fisherman said:


> My bad guys. Got a little excited and agree I may have said a little too much. I'll skim down the reports for next time. Too late to edit my posts now.


Best Bet for sure. Too many trolls that are looking to crowd out the good spots. Plus a lot of the people that aren't members will usually be hog fishermen that keep everything they catch.


----------



## Jimbos

Raylaser said:


> Best Bet for sure. Too many trolls that are looking to crowd out the good spots. Plus a lot of the people that aren't members will usually be hog fishermen that keep everything they catch.


LOL, I got burned on the Huron upstream of Ann Arbor for smallies years ago, I never said much, but others did and it became overpopulated with fisherman, but also the area's resident population expanded rapidly.

But IMO, it's been a tradeoff since I have also learned a spot or two and have picked additional fishing knowledge, which I'm sure you guys have done also.


----------



## Westsidesfury

There's definitely not enough fish for the pressure that's going on especially on such a small stretch. Support c+r is all Im saying Im seeing way too many people keeping the all the fish they can catch. I've caught 17 this year on this river and only kept 3.


----------



## ~LA~

Hi. Im new to the Michigan sportsman website and I was wondering.... Im still a little naive to fishing and everything. I just started at it serious this year..... So my questions may appear dumb to others. If so, I apologize in advance. I've done a lot of homework on fishing and even checked out a ton of books at the library. My husband has taught me a ton too. Hes been fishing since he was young. So heres's my question..... Do steelies bite at night, or are they mainly a morning til dark kind of fish to catch? What i mean by night is- could you catch one from 8-11pm or something like that? I live near the Huron river at the Belleville dam and go there often to fish.


----------



## mfs686

Raylaser said:


> Best Bet for sure. Too many trolls that are looking to crowd out the good spots. Plus a lot of the people that aren't members will usually be hog fishermen that keep everything they catch.


----------



## mfs686

~LA~ said:


> Hi. Im new to the Michigan sportsman website and I was wondering.... Im still a little naive to fishing and everything. I just started at it serious this year..... So my questions may appear dumb to others. If so, I apologize in advance. I've done a lot of homework on fishing and even checked out a ton of books at the library. My husband has taught me a ton too. Hes been fishing since he was young. So heres's my question..... Do steelies bite at night, or are they mainly a morning til dark kind of fish to catch? What i mean by night is- could you catch one from 8-11pm or something like that? I live near the Huron river at the Belleville dam and go there often to fish.


Walleye sure do but I don't know about steel. I have caught a few though right at dark, so dark that a picture was pointless by the time I landed it.


----------



## OhioTopCat

~LA~ said:


> Hi. Im new to the Michigan sportsman website and I was wondering.... Im still a little naive to fishing and everything. I just started at it serious this year..... So my questions may appear dumb to others. If so, I apologize in advance. I've done a lot of homework on fishing and even checked out a ton of books at the library. My husband has taught me a ton too. Hes been fishing since he was young. So heres's my question..... Do steelies bite at night, or are they mainly a morning til dark kind of fish to catch? What i mean by night is- could you catch one from 8-11pm or something like that? I live near the Huron river at the Belleville dam and go there often to fish.


I've caught them early in the morning just before sunrise in low light conditions. I've also caught them fishing for walleye in Lake Erie after sundown. If they're active and you put a bait in front of them, I think they'll hit after dark, though I've never specifically targeted them then.


----------



## ~LA~

mfs686 said:


> Walleye sure do but I don't know about steel. I have caught a few though right at dark, so dark that a picture was pointless by the time I landed it.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## ~LA~

OhioTopCat said:


> I've caught them early in the morning just before sunrise in low light conditions. I've also caught them fishing for walleye in Lake Erie after sundown. If they're active and you put a bait in front of them, I think they'll hit after dark, though I've never specifically targeted them then.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Swampbuckster

~LA~ said:


> Thanks for the tip.


I as well have never targeted steelhead at night but I know a lot of people target rainbows in small lakes at night and do well. I don't see there being any difference.


----------



## Raylaser

mfs686 said:


> View attachment 198128


Too stinking funny MFS!!!!!!


----------



## mfs686

Raylaser said:


> Too stinking funny MFS!!!!!!


That's the best thing about Facebook, all the fishing meme's.


----------



## Raylaser

Gotta love it man!!


----------



## happydj

Yes you can target steel at night. I think it was lake and woods a year or two ago that had a very good article on it. Two things to think with night time first is: SAFETY FIRST, know you water. Second you have the advantage of darkness so visually you will disturb the fish less and more importantly you can run heavier line with out the fish noticing as much especially if you are in shallow and/or clearer water.


----------



## Syndicate

happydj said:


> Yes you can target steel at night. I think it was lake and woods a year or two ago that had a very good article on it. Two things to think with night time first is: SAFETY FIRST, know you water. Second you have the advantage of darkness so visually you will disturb the fish less and more importantly you can run heavier line with out the fish noticing as much especially if you are in shallow and/or clearer water.


Did it mention anything about bait colors or??


----------



## Westsidesfury

This was during the summer guys enjoy!


----------



## happydj

Syndicate said:


> Did it mention anything about bait colors or??


It did but I don't recall it's recommendations. If I find the mag i will share.


----------



## Syndicate

happydj said:


> It did but I don't recall it's recommendations. If I find the mag i will share.


Alright thanks


----------



## OhioTopCat

Drifiting jigs and waxworms in the winter, how small do most of you go on the Huron? I've gone as small as 1/32nd on Ohio streams. Is smaller better through the winter on the Huron? Also, I've been thinking of going with a powerbait trout worm on a plain jig head. Anyone have any success with those? Any info would be welcomed. The last few times I've taken fish on spawn, but the spawn bite seems to be slowing.


----------



## Swampbuckster

OhioTopCat said:


> Drifiting jigs and waxworms in the winter, how small do most of you go on the Huron? I've gone as small as 1/32nd on Ohio streams. Is smaller better through the winter on the Huron? Also, I've been thinking of going with a powerbait trout worm on a plain jig head. Anyone have any success with those? Any info would be welcomed. The last few times I've taken fish on spawn, but the spawn bite seems to be slowing.





OhioTopCat said:


> Drifiting jigs and waxworms in the winter, how small do most of you go on the Huron? I've gone as small as 1/32nd on Ohio streams. Is smaller better through the winter on the Huron? Also, I've been thinking of going with a powerbait trout worm on a plain jig head. Anyone have any success with those? Any info would be welcomed. The last few times I've taken fish on spawn, but the spawn bite seems to be slowing.


I've caught steelhead on the Huron during the winter on 1/16 oz jigs tipped wax worms. But also on giant spawn bags. Along with plugs. If you're wanting to go finesse for water clarity purposes, I don't know if that's actually necessary as the Huron's visibility is poor at best. I think most theories about using such small tackle on a river like the Huron comes from a lot of guys just not catching fish period. At that point they start changing all kinds of things, different tactics, line diameter, etc. In the end it's not that the fish are that sensitive, but that there just wasn't fish to begin with.


----------



## Raylaser

Agreed Swamp!! The number of steelies in the Huron is not the same as other rivers further north in Michigan or like some of the tribs in Ohio. As in most fishing, it's about timing more than presentation in my opinion. I've fished from the pier in Oscoda, standing next to a guy who's hooking (not necessarily landing each one) a fish on every fifth cast and I'm barely managing a bump and we're both throwing the same hardware and using the same type line etc. It's timing and location, location, location!! Guess his spot on the pier (about 5 feet away) was the hot spot, LOL!!


----------



## nighttime

I think presentation is one of the most important things when steelhead fishing, but choosing ideal days can help your productivity, one my favorite times is when river drops after big rain


----------



## Raylaser

Nighttime, please don't misunderstand my comment, certainly presentation matters without a doubt in all fishing situations. I guess I was just referencing the fact that the lower number of fish (relatively speaking) in the Huron will most likely account for the limited success one may have on that river on any given day. I agree that weather and river levels play a big part and whatever you're fishing (artificial or natural bait), the way you fish it will help or hinder your success for sure. However, I think the main question that was originally asked is "Are there specific baits to use at specific times of the year when targeting steel on the Huron". And while the simple answer is yes, some will work better than others at certain times, most of the usual suspects will work at any given time if there are fish in the river that are biting. And if you are fishing in the right place. I've caught fish on spoons while the guy next to me caught them drifting spawn in the same stretch of river at the same time of day. So yes, we should always be aware of how to fish each specific bait we throw and fish it according to the river conditions. If we don't we surely lower our chances of hooking-up. I just don't think you can say there are hard and fast rules as to what bait to fish at specific times of the year although the best test is to be out there with a variety of stuff to throw at them so you can change on the fly when you find out what's working best. Time on the water is the best teacher I believe we'd all agree to that!!


----------



## OhioTopCat

I appreciate all the input. Any info gained is put to use on the water. I've spent the past three weekends fishing the Huron, and I'll probably be out there at least one day this weekend, too because it's so close.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Goes along with presentation with clarity and depth and temperature. Biggest are these three factors. Between 40-45 degrees you can get away with using spawn and casting. They'll be willing to move at least a few feet to grab it. Below 40 you need to punch them in the face, they don't want to move to small subtle stuff like jigs are the ticket to success. Small flies, wax worms also. They don't really want big baits that much below forty unless they get pissed off when it's in their face but more times then not they might get spooked from something big being shoved in their face. If you know how to read water they are easy to find. If you know how to present well then it's the whole package, you'll wack fish no doubt. Low water conditions don't necessarily call for smaller baits (unless it is below 40) but more so lighter line and shotting because they have eyes and are very spooky in low water conditions but if presented good they'll more than not take it in their mouth to examine it. Take barometric pressure into account too. A lot of anglers think it doesn't affect them. It does. If there are steady patterns after systems move in then it makes for great fishing. Take all the info you can. When you catch a fish, take every note you can of why he bit, when and with what conditions. It's all about duplicating your success. Keeps you in the game. Have a good one guys!


----------



## OhioTopCat

Fished a few stretches this morning. Didn't catch anything. Saw a few other guys who weren't catching, either. The flow seems down, but I haven't fished the Huron enough to know it really well. I was floating jigs/waworms, then sacks, then I started throwing cranks. I think a little rain would help.


----------



## mfs686

OhioTopCat said:


> Fished a few stretches this morning. Didn't catch anything. Saw a few other guys who weren't catching, either. The flow seems down, but I haven't fished the Huron enough to know it really well. I was floating jigs/waworms, then sacks, then I started throwing cranks. I think a little rain would help.


It's down. We need some steady rain.


----------



## OhioTopCat

I have a few free hours this morning. I'm going to give it a shot to see what happens.


----------



## Raylaser

OhioTopCat said:


> I have a few free hours this morning. I'm going to give it a shot to see what happens.


Keep us posted, I'm gonna be off Friday and trying to decide where to fish.


----------



## Syndicate

Raylaser said:


> Keep us posted, I'm gonna be off Friday and trying to decide where to fish.


Tell us how you do, I'd be happy to hear about some steel.


----------



## ~LA~

It seems like the only place they're catching them is Ohio right now.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Keep it on the down low. Still too much pressure.


----------



## Swampbuckster

mfs686 said:


> It's down. We need some steady rain.


Launched at the mouth and worked our way upriver to Flat Rock yesterday. Water low and slow, no fish, no hookups. More fisherman than fish in river right now. Throwing the towel in with the Huron.


----------



## Raylaser

Swampbuckster said:


> Launched at the mouth and worked our way upriver to Flat Rock yesterday. Water low and slow, no fish, no hookups. More fisherman than fish in river right now. Throwing the towel in with the Huron.


May make sense Swamp. As West said, too much chatter recently and the pressure is too high. I haven't fished there for a month now for that very reason. For those of us who are mainly C&R we should stick to PM's to avoid spreading further fodder for the trolls. Oh well, looks like my list on where to fish Friday just got a bit narrower. That's OK because I have a few places that I haven't been to in a long time that are looking good right now from some other reports I've heard. Good possibility of some saugeyes and perch if all holds true. Thanks guys, good luck on the Huron if you keep fishing. I know Westside will still find the "needle in the haystack" in that system!!


----------



## mfs686

I don't know what you guys are talking about. There are still fish in the River. Caught this beast Sunday.


----------



## Raylaser

mfs686 said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about. There are still fish in the River. Caught this beast Sunday.
> View attachment 199498


Truly did LOL!!! Good one mfs!!!! Gotta love good 'ole rocky!!


----------



## Robert Holmes

~LA~ said:


> Hi. Im new to the Michigan sportsman website and I was wondering.... Im still a little naive to fishing and everything. I just started at it serious this year..... So my questions may appear dumb to others. If so, I apologize in advance. I've done a lot of homework on fishing and even checked out a ton of books at the library. My husband has taught me a ton too. Hes been fishing since he was young. So heres's my question..... Do steelies bite at night, or are they mainly a morning til dark kind of fish to catch? What i mean by night is- could you catch one from 8-11pm or something like that? I live near the Huron river at the Belleville dam and go there often to fish.


I catch a fair share of salmon and steelhead at night


----------



## OhioTopCat

I did see fish caught today. If you want details feel free to PM me.


----------



## Elk5012

Swampbuckster said:


> Launched at the mouth and worked our way upriver to Flat Rock yesterday. Water low and slow, no fish, no hookups. More fisherman than fish in river right now. Throwing the towel in with the Huron.


 We fished for 4 hours yesterday 12/16 had one hook up but lost that in 3 seconds. It is a tough river even by boat, thinking of trailering to the Kzoo river and give try that. My guess is you'd have to fish the huron everyday to see what single day they will hit for that given week. Got my towel in hand ready to toss in too for the huron.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Elk5012 said:


> We fished for 4 hours yesterday 12/16 had one hook up but lost that in 3 seconds. It is a tough river even by boat, thinking of trailering to the Kzoo river and give try that. My guess is you'd have to fish the huron everyday to see what single day they will hit for that given week. Got my towel in hand ready to toss in too for the huron.


I am pretty sure I spoke to you yesterday. You have the green flat bottom? I was in the black and white StarCraft. In my opinion, the issue with the Huron becomes how many fish actually remain after the majority of the fall run is done, once the water levels get to the way they are now. There just isn't the volume of water overall throughout the system and winter holding water. What fish were in the system get picked off rather quickly with the pressure, especially when the levels drop, concentrating fish in the limited holes, most reached by bank fisherman, others reached by boat. Or the few and proud make it through the ladder to get lost in 17 miles of river.


----------



## Elk5012

Swampbuckster said:


> I am pretty sure I spoke to you yesterday. You have the green flat bottom? I was in the black and white StarCraft. In my opinion, the issue with the Huron becomes how many fish actually remain after the majority of the fall run is done, once the water levels get to the way they are now. There just isn't the volume of water overall throughout the system and winter holding water. What fish were in the system get picked off rather quickly with the pressure, especially when the levels drop, concentrating fish in the limited holes, most reached by bank fisherman, others reached by boat. Or the few and proud make it through the ladder to get lost in 17 miles of river.


 Yes that was me, we covered a fair amount of water too. I hear ya on the amount of pressure, I pulled to the ramp a few weeks ago and barely had room to park. That's why I'm looking for a bigger river system, I don't think the huron gets barely any fish to call a run.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Elk5012 said:


> Yes that was me, we covered a fair amount of water too. I hear ya on the amount of pressure, I pulled to the ramp a few weeks ago and barely had room to park. That's why I'm looking for a bigger river system, I don't think the huron gets barely any fish to call a run.


I like to think of the Huron like a drug. It's fun every once in a while, too much of it isn't a good thing and most of the time it let's you down afterwards, depressed and sad.


----------



## AdamBradley

Westsidesfury said:


> Keep it on the down low. Still too much pressure.


Yep.


----------



## happydj

There will always be a decent amount of pressure on the Huron. It's a decent size river that has a fair amount of access that runs through plenty of parks and suburbia. Its close enough to a lot of people that are unwilling or unable to make to better river systems in the state for atleast a chance at catching a really incredible species of fish. If you fish it enough you will learn the high traffic times and the low traffic. Took me quite a few years to figure it out.


----------



## OhioTopCat

The water is down, it's cold and snowing, and I saw three fish caught today (Friday afternoon) in under 30 minutes. That includes a jack that I caught that went about five pounds. The other two I saw caught were very nice hens.


----------



## OhioTopCat

Any idea how this rain is affecting the river? I won't be able to get back up there until Saturday. I imagine the water is up. With the water down, the fish that were there seemed to be concentrated in a few runs.


----------



## mfs686

OhioTopCat said:


> Any idea how this rain is affecting the river? I won't be able to get back up there until Saturday. I imagine the water is up. With the water down, the fish that were there seemed to be concentrated in a few runs.


As of right now the river depth at the gauge at Fort in Rockwood is at 4.9 feet. It was at 5.5 last night. The temp is going up. 34.6 on 12/20 and now reading 42.5. 

What the fish will do is anybody's guess. It would be nice if more came in but I'm not holding my breath. Higher water generally get the fish moving but it was a short window so they may have just stayed put. Don't know what the dams are going to do farther upstream. Water levels are so low I doubt this rain is going to make much of a difference.


----------



## Raylaser

mfs686 said:


> As of right now the river depth at the gauge at Fort in Rockwood is at 4.9 feet. It was at 5.5 last night. The temp is going up. 34.6 on 12/20 and now reading 42.5.
> 
> What the fish will do is anybody's guess. It would be nice if more came in but I'm not holding my breath. Higher water generally get the fish moving but it was a short window so they may have just stayed put. Don't know what the dams are going to do farther upstream. Water levels are so low I doubt this rain is going to make much of a difference.


Warmer water temps don't bode well either!


----------



## OhioTopCat

mfs686 said:


> As of right now the river depth at the gauge at Fort in Rockwood is at 4.9 feet. It was at 5.5 last night. The temp is going up. 34.6 on 12/20 and now reading 42.5.
> 
> What the fish will do is anybody's guess. It would be nice if more came in but I'm not holding my breath. Higher water generally get the fish moving but it was a short window so they may have just stayed put. Don't know what the dams are going to do farther upstream. Water levels are so low I doubt this rain is going to make much of a difference.


What's odd is last Friday with the water way down, I had no problem finding fish. Before that, with better conditions it was hit or miss. Of course, that's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Raylaser said:


> Warmer water temps don't bode well either!


Gets their metabolism up! I like it its doing me good.


----------



## OhioTopCat

I agree. Water temps in the 40's expands the options.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Warmer water temps are actually about the _best _thing that can happen for winter steelhead.


----------



## Raylaser

Not sure the water temps changed a whole lot but went 1 for 1 shore fishing Lake Erie near Monroe. Was fishing walleye but got this bonus hen instead. Kept her so I could cure the eggs and besides, I love broi Only bite fished for 5hrs. A bit of rain but otherwise weather wasn't bad. Hard to believe I'm shore fishing on Dec. 23rd in a sweatshirt!!


----------



## OhioTopCat

I got a new center pin outfit for Christmas, as well as some new steelhead tackle, and even some surprise sacks that a friend tied for me. So, I have to test them out this weekend, right? That would be the right thing to do, correct?


----------



## mfs686

OhioTopCat said:


> I got a new center pin outfit for Christmas, as well as some new steelhead tackle, and even some surprise sacks that a friend tied for me. So, I have to test them out this weekend, right? That would be the right thing to do, correct?


Of course. It's the the right thing to do.


----------



## Syndicate

lol


----------



## jakediesel

Was out at daybreak with my buddy, fished for a couple hours and didnt get a thing. Hooked up once but that was it. Also in the process of learning to tie my own jigs, so its fun using something that i made myself.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Its cool how simple, quick, and painless jig tying is. The possibilities are endless but not complex. I go through a lot of jigs so its a good thing I can make one in less than 2 min.


----------



## jakediesel

I was going thru a hell of a lot last year so i decided to start tying my own, ill never go back to store bought. Sorry to get off topic guys.


----------



## OhioTopCat

Went one for two today. Smaller male took a green Panther Martin with a silver blade. Landed that one. Also lost a big hen. She broke off after taking a vibrax with a pink and silver blade. Also floated sacks and jigs, but no takes on those.


----------



## ~LA~

OhioTopCat said:


> Went one for two today. Smaller male took a green Panther Martin with a silver blade. Landed that one. Also lost a big hen. She broke off after taking a vibrax with a pink and silver blade. Also floated sacks and jigs, but no takes on those.
> View attachment 200407


 Nice job! It's still nice to see they're being caught. Maybe I won't give up on the river just yet. Thanks for the picture too.


----------



## OhioTopCat

The river was high, fast, and murky yesterday (Sunday). How quickly does it take to clear usually?


----------



## mfs686

OhioTopCat said:


> The river was high, fast, and murky yesterday (Sunday). How quickly does it take to clear usually?


 Day or two. Depending on weather. Forecasted snow and ice won't help clarity v


----------



## ~LA~

Checked the lower Huron this morning. No bites, but two fish hit the top of the water. Water still a bit murky.


----------



## mfs686

In case anyone is wondering.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Yeah the river is BLOWN out guys lol, Lake Erie is getting close to flooding some of the main land because of the East winds. Its crazy. We have had good rain that hasn't gone up this much recently so it leaves me to think they opened French Landing finally.


----------



## ~LA~

Hopefully it will push more steelheads in.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Pretty sure those strong East winds are the culprit to the sudden elevation in flows. Water pushed in from Lake Erie that is. Take a look at the gauge now.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Before yesterday it was almost blown out. It's been up for some time now. Last time I fished was Christmas Eve and it was a foot higher than what it has been for months.


----------



## OhioTopCat

I had to drive my wife up to Metro Airport early this morning, and swung by on the way back to Toledo. It's way high. I haven't been fishing it very long, but when I fished it over the weekend it was higher than I'd seen it before, and today was a lot higher than that. It looked like chocolate milk.


----------



## mfs686

Yes it is back down to the 5 foot range. In case anyone is wondering here is the last 120 days.


----------



## bassmaster2000

Tomorrow is my only off day so i might swing by and see if it has cleared up at all, about how long after yesterdays rain do you guys think it will take to drop a bit?


----------



## Syndicate

Oh trust me I fly fish a lot, I'm talking about swinging flies in particular.


----------



## Raylaser

Syndicate said:


> Oh trust me I fly fish a lot, I'm talking about swinging flies in particular.


got it


----------



## FISHDOCTOR

Anybody know if the ramps in Flatrock and Rockwood are open and useable ?


----------



## Westsidesfury

Always


----------



## jd4223

I was just curious about etiquette since the guy in question pretty much locked up the spot.He was already there when I got to the river and after about an hour of him floating the same stretch,I asked him how much longer did he plan to fish. His response was "until I'm done".He was fishing the opposite side of the river that I was fishing just below the coffer dam. No big deal to me and no big deal to the locals(regulars) since they low holed him and continued casting across his line. I'm sure if his reel would have held enough line,he would have let his float go all the way to Telegraph! I normally fish farther down river right at Telegraph and try to avoid the locals who fish the coffer,especially during the weekends and during the summer.


----------



## cjohns61

hey guys, new to the board... ive been following this thread. i just got a new stealthcraft driftboat and am looking to get out on the huron because i dont have enough time to get up north. it seems like putting in at telegraph is the thing to do... but where is a good place to take out? does anyone know roughly how long of a float that is? and also looks like people are fishing above flat rock. does anyone float from bellville lake down? just looking to get on the water, but since im not familiar with it i need some advice so i dont get in someplace stupid while its 30 degrees outside. thanks in advance, i look forward to contributing


----------



## Swampbuckster

cjohns61 said:


> hey guys, new to the board... ive been following this thread. i just got a new stealthcraft driftboat and am looking to get out on the huron because i dont have enough time to get up north. it seems like putting in at telegraph is the thing to do... but where is a good place to take out? does anyone know roughly how long of a float that is? and also looks like people are fishing above flat rock. does anyone float from bellville lake down? just looking to get on the water, but since im not familiar with it i need some advice so i dont get in someplace stupid while its 30 degrees outside. thanks in advance, i look forward to contributing


Unless you can drag your drifter to the bank, there isn't a single public launch from Belleville to Flat Rock. Below, most launch at Telegraph and float to Rockwood or Dodge Park. Below Labo park, current becomes non existant and river widens. In a drifter, your best oppurtunity at a few fish and having current to drift, is from Telegraph to Dodge. Hope you are able to break in the new boat with a steelhead!


----------



## cjohns61

Swampbuckster said:


> Unless you can drag your drifter to the bank, there isn't a single public launch from Belleville to Flat Rock. Below, most launch at Telegraph and float to Rockwood or Dodge Park. Below Labo park, current becomes non existant and river widens. In a drifter, your best oppurtunity at a few fish and having current to drift, is from Telegraph to Dodge. Hope you are able to break in the new boat with a steelhead!


Thanks for the reply... I'll have to check the conditions above flat rock... It's a small 13' drifter so dragging isn't a huge deal for a short distance

Can you give me cross streets for dodge park... I can't find it on a map, maybe I'm just stupid


----------



## mfs686

Syndicate said:


> Oh trust me I fly fish a lot, I'm talking about swinging flies in particular.


Tread carefully......lol


----------



## Westsidesfury

Huroc park is on fire!!


----------



## davido

Westsidesfury said:


> Huroc park is on fire!!


That is awesome. I didnt realize that the action had picked up like you say. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Westsidesfury

davido said:


> That is awesome. I didnt realize that the action had picked up like you say. Thanks for the update.


It didn't. I'm saying the fact the weekend warriors are in full effect. It was a zoo and I was getting pretty annoyed after someone went right next to me when I found solitude and was drifting it my drift and tangled with my line. This is why I don't fish the park in spring.


----------



## jakediesel

Landed a 5lb male yesterday, my buddy did the same. Only fish for the day. Weather was great, plus I got to test out my new waders.


----------



## davido

Westsidesfury said:


> It didn't. I'm saying the fact the weekend warriors are in full effect. It was a zoo and I was getting pretty annoyed after someone went right next to me when I found solitude and was drifting it my drift and tangled with my line. This is why I don't fish the park in spring.


Oh, i'm sorry i mis-interpretted your post.I didn't realize the intended sarcasm. I assumed you meant that there were limits taken.


----------



## Westsidesfury

51 lber today


----------



## Westsidesfury

davido said:


> Oh, i'm sorry i mis-interpretted your post.I didn't realize the intended sarcasm. I assumed you meant that there were limits taken.


The only limit ever taken there are caught by the dentists. "Flossers"


----------



## Sweedishpimp

Westsidesfury said:


> The only limit ever taken there are caught by the dentists. "Flossers"


I float waxies quite often on the huron. My best day on the river was during the spring and i went 11 for 15.


----------



## Westsidesfury

Sweedishpimp said:


> I float waxies quite often on the huron. My best day on the river was during the spring and i went 11 for 15.


Emphasis on the word "there". I think a lot of people float waxies on this river. I don't think you grasp what I'm saying and the humor in it.


----------



## AdamBradley

I don't grasp what you're saying there.


----------



## Westsidesfury

I'm talking about the park. It rarely gives a limit if you're fishing for them unless you get lucky and put a hurting on them one day. The people flossing will catch a few, not so much the people fishing for them. I was only talking about the park not anywhere on the river. I've gotten a few limit catches this season not at the park. No one has gotten a limit this year that I've talk to that fish the park. Weekend warriors over pressure the place and there is little to no holding water anyway. Just gravel, and that's why they get flossed. Watch in spring if you've never seen it before which I know you have.


----------



## Westsidesfury

AdamBradley said:


> I don't grasp what you're saying there.


 wasn't even directed towards you anyway so why do you feel the need to say that just out of curiosity


----------



## Elk5012

I've been out in the boat 3 times over a period of a week and have only one fish to show for my efforts. Not sure what whats going on. Every boater I've ran across has been a bit slow but having a couple good days too. One nice thing they are more than happy to share what they are using and where to try. Maybe if this weather and river stabilizes a bit, things will pick up. Do the shore guys ever get along?


----------



## OhioTopCat

Elk5012 said:


> I've been out in the boat 3 times over a period of a week and have only one fish to show for my efforts. Not sure what whats going on. Every boater I've ran across has been a bit slow but having a couple good days too. One nice thing they are more than happy to share what they are using and where to try. Maybe if this weather and river stabilizes a bit, things will pick up. Do the shore guys ever get along?


Some of us more than others. For the most part I've found the other shore guys will share info if they get to know you a little and see you fishing regularly. They're generally a good bunch.


----------



## mfs686

Elk5012 said:


> . Do the shore guys ever get along?


HELL NO!!! We Especially hate all you boat people!!! lol


----------



## Raylaser

mfs686 said:


> HELL NO!!! We Especially hate all you boat people!!! lol[/
> Hey MFS, I just had to tell you that I literally did LOL on this one. I think I sprained my neck as I threw it back so hard when I laughed. That made my day brother!


----------



## mfs686

Glad you got a laugh out of it. I always have to bust Larry's (ELK) chops when I can. It seems like every time I am out there swinging a fly he comes putt putting along in his little green flat bottom. I can never seem to shake him. I'll be pulling wire on the "D" and the next thing I know he is right behind me trying to catch the fish I missed. lol


----------



## Raylaser

I gotta believe that was him I've seen out there. Always seem to see the same guy in a green flat bottom when I'm out there. That's too funny!!


----------



## Elk5012

Mark I like to stop by to see if you're having any luck by swinging them flys. If your doing well I know to anchor just out of reach and do some plugging. LOL its all good, I'll drag up lines most of the time and let the shore fisherman have the area. Some areas with faster water I'll just go on by, I don't want to end up on shore trying to reel the lines in.......no telling what the shore fisherman will do to me if they get a chance. Just having fun guys, thread was getting too serious


----------



## Raylaser

Yeah seems a lot of threads I'm reading now are getting too serious and guys are nit picking each other's comments. I think the lack of ice fishing and all of waiting for real Spring fishing to start has us too tense. Need to do some fishing to relax and release that tension but you gotta throw some funny comments out there to keep us all in line!!!! Very much enjoy hearing from all you seasoned veterans out there!!


----------



## Elk5012

We have a few friends that fish together all year and we poke fun at each other to lighten the spirits when fishing stinks. It puts everything into perspective that its just fishing, sure we want to limit out but have some fun too. No fun celebrating a nice catch by yourself because no one wants to be near you.


----------



## steelieaddict1

I am planning on going out this weekend just wondering what the conditions are like?


----------



## Raylaser

Elk5012 said:


> We have a few friends that fish together all year and we poke fun at each other to lighten the spirits when fishing stinks. It puts everything into perspective that its just fishing, sure we want to limit out but have some fun too. No fun celebrating a nice catch by yourself because no one wants to be near you.


Amen Elk!!!!


----------



## Swampbuckster

steelieaddict1 said:


> I am planning on going out this weekend just wondering what the conditions are like?


Water levels should be back to normal winter flows by then with visibility improving as well.


----------



## Elk5012

I did a drive by the river today, up a bit flowing pretty good with maybe a foot of visibility


----------



## davido

Elk, wasn't that MFS that low holed you while out there plugging the other day?


----------



## Syndicate

Not if he's swingin lol


----------



## mfs686

davido said:


> Elk, wasn't that MFS that low holed you while out there plugging the other day?


lol....Not me, I would do the Bigfoot thing and just hide in the woods and chuck rocks in his general direction.


----------



## AdamBradley

Westsidesfury said:


> wasn't even directed towards you anyway so why do you feel the need to say that just out of curiosity


Oh I'm sorry dude, maybe I misunderstood you. It just caught my attention when someone speaks of a particular local access point as "on fire". Now that you have clarified "on fire" and "flossers" and your intended humor, I think I understand your post. To keep this thread going, and anyone else out of any confrontational conversation points you may have, I kindly invite you to pm me opposed to post a public response in the public forum. Have a great night.


----------



## mfs686

BRING IT!!


----------



## Raylaser

Promising forecast there MFS!!! That bodes well for the Huron and priming the Maumee for Walleye down here. Looks like it will be game-on very soon!!


----------



## Swampbuckster

jd4223 said:


> I attempted to fish the Huron Saturday evening(after dark)just below the coffer dam(foot bridge).Both sides of the river were lined with the chuck and duck fishermen/women casting their 1/2 ounce twister tail jigs and their 4 ounces of split shot on 30 pound test line with a yarn treble hook.The fish(walleyes) must have been really hungry because the fishermen were setting their hooks every 2 or 3 turns of the reel handle. I walked farther down stream to fish and could not believe the guy across the river on the opposite side managed to hook my line.He thought he had a fish on and couldn't hear me yelling to him that he hooked my line. Since I was using 6 pound test line,I let him reel my line in so he could untangle both lines. He managed to cut my line and keep my Rapala . I wasn't about to walk back to the bridge and then to his side of the river for my lure. After 2 more tangles from the chuck and duckers on my side of the river,I called it a night.Hopefully DNR will be out after dark to ticket the walleye fishermen now that the season is closed.


Gotta Love spring steelhead


----------



## DDogg

I don't fish at the park but I may go there with a few beers for some laughs at nite!!!!


----------



## Chasingchrome

Swampbuckster said:


> I pulled a 50 gal. Drum from the Huron a few weeks ago. A plastic drum that had "Rockwood City Park" stenciled in spray paint on the side. Placed it back on in the banks Labo. I do all I can when on the Huron to help clean up. See trash floating by, I pick it up. People complain of trash, pick it up. Most of it.gets blown into the river from winds pushing around in an urban area. Any river, even in the north that runs through towns, cities, etc. Has trash. Pick it up, keep fishing and may the fish gods bless you for it. I respect the Huron. It is ugly from Flat Rock down. There are areas below and above that are beautiful. It is what it us. I respect the Huron and the fish within. Pretty rocking to have a steelhead fishery within minutes of a world class walleye fishery. You dont have that on the West, North or any other place in Mi.


You are a cool guy! I do like the Huron in Ypsi.


----------



## Chasingchrome

Swampbuckster said:


> And lastly, all I see from ChasingChrome is a whiner pointing a finger at someone else to fix problems he sees. Im actually quite happy I wont be seeing your drifter on the Huron. Youll probably be in a bad mood anyhow floating down a crappy ugly river while I roll by with a stringer of fresh Lake Erie run steel. . .


Note they don't look like westside steel. I would not eat them more than once a month.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

mfs686 said:


> In other news.......Walleye season is closed. Have they shown up now? lol


Yes they are there, not in great #s as of tues. Saw a few caught at the bridge and further down stream. I bet the police are hitting that hard right now and catching peeps. Gl all

Burgundy


----------



## Westsidesfury

They were actually in pretty heavy not a week ago now they are dwindling away. Kudos for everyone not posting they are in this whole time while the season was open we that fished it appreciated it. 
Us: 1 
Michigan-Sportsman Lurkers: 0


----------



## Swampbuckster

Chasingchrome said:


> Note they don't look like westside steel. I would not eat them more than once a month.


There are differences. Erie is a warmer lake where fish have to spend less time foraging for food as it has a stronger food base than any of the other great lakes. Erie steelhead mature quicker than the other G.Ls because of the warmer waters/ more bountiful forage base. Erie steelhead also don't live as long as other G.L. Steelhead due to stresses from the temps, especially fish in the western basin. I guess you steer clear from eating Erie and D river perch and eyes? They all live in the same lake.


----------



## junkman

I am thankful to work the midnight shift.That way I can go fishing in the morning during the week.And avoid all the B.S.!


----------



## Chasingchrome

Swampbuckster said:


> P.S. The Huron has plenty of gravel. All the gravel in the world doesn't matter however when the river warms to a level that can't support wild reproduction of salmonoids. Many great western rivers soley rely on plants and strays to support their succesful steelhead fisheries as well, some with less gravel than the Huron.


True.... The Betsie has a ton of sand with gravel only being found in the last of the lower and way up in the upper. Great Steel/Salmon runs.


----------



## Chasingchrome

Swampbuckster said:


> There are differences. Erie is a warmer lake where fish have to spend less time foraging for food as it has a stronger food base than any of the other great lakes. Erie steelhead mature quicker than the other G.Ls because of the warmer waters/ more bountiful forage base. Erie steelhead also don't live as long as other G.L. Steelhead due to stresses from the temps, especially fish in the western basin. I guess you steer clear from eating Erie and D river perch and eyes? They all live in the same lake.


Would prefer St. Clair fish for dinner over Erie.


----------



## Chasingchrome

Westsidesfury said:


> They were actually in pretty heavy not a week ago now they are dwindling away. Kudos for everyone not posting they are in this whole time while the season was open we that fished it appreciated it.
> Us: 1
> Michigan-Sportsman Lurkers: 0


I still do not understand what you mean by lurkers? This site is set up to let people know where and when fish are in. If you can't fish weekdays with light pressure sorry about your luck. Research. Many Michigan guides are on the web that share water temps, flow rates, where fish are, patterns that are working and that is their income. It's amazing for those that travel 2-5 hours to experience real steelie fishing.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Chasingchrome said:


> I still do not understand what you mean by lurkers? This site is set up to let people know where and when fish are in. If you can't fish weekdays with light pressure sorry about your luck. Research. Many Michigan guides are on the web that share water temps, flow rates, where fish are, patterns that are working and that is their income. It's amazing for those that travel 2-5 hours to experience real steelie fishing.


I sure don't mind traveling for chrome. I leave the NW and drive 3 hrs to fish the Au Sable; and it's worth every minute!


----------



## Chasingchrome

ausable_steelhead said:


> I sure don't mind traveling for chrome. I leave the NW and drive 3 hrs to fish the Au Sable; and it's worth every minute!


Agreed! I am not understanding the people living in the Detroit Area being ticked about to much fishing pressure on the Huron. If the DNR said they were dripping 10 Salmon in at the Flat Rock dam there would be 500 fishermen there in a minute.


----------



## Swampbuckster

*This site is set up to let people know where and when fish are in. *
I'm pretty sure those are not the reasons this " site" was setup.


----------



## Chasingchrome

Swampbuckster said:


> *This site is set up to let people know where and when fish are in. *
> I'm pretty sure those are not the reasons this " site" was setup.


Lets hear your opinion on why this site was setup then.


----------



## Chasingchrome

I have been on this site a few days. This is the only thread where people think they own all the fish and 5 holes on the Huron lol!!! Complaints of lurkers? Complaints of I only have a hour to fish after work and someone is in MY hole. This is why no one likes people from the Detroit area lol! Got news for you. Nothing in, around, or on the Huron river is yours. Everyone else has no issue sharing info on all other rivers. And the Huron is THE worst river in the State!


----------



## Swampbuckster

Chasingchrome said:


> Lets hear your opinion on why this site was setup then.


Founded in 1999, Michigan-Sportsman.com started as a collection of links to Michigan related sites, and a series of manually edited blogs. It was a marriage of my passions for the outdoors and the internet. In late 1999 we started our first message board. After going through 3 different message board softwares, we settled on one in late 2000. Photo galleries, classifieds, product reviews were added in later years. It was a social network before the term was coined. Users have self organized get togethers and many are have formed long lived friendships with others who share the same interests in the outdoors through the site.


----------



## Chasingchrome

Swampbuckster said:


> Founded in 1999, Michigan-Sportsman.com started as a collection of links to Michigan related sites, and a series of manually edited blogs. It was a marriage of my passions for the outdoors and the internet. In late 1999 we started our first message board. After going through 3 different message board softwares, we settled on one in late 2000. Photo galleries, classifieds, product reviews were added in later years. It was a social network before the term was coined. Users have self organized get togethers and many are have formed long lived friendships with others who share the same interests in the outdoors through the site.


In 1999 lol!!!!! Facebook is to socialize. Not Michigan Sportsman Forum. This site is to share knowledge. How, when, where....


----------



## mfs686

I guess I'll just leave then since I am from the Detroit area and no one likes me.


----------



## Chasingchrome

mfs686 said:


> I guess I'll just leave then since I am from the Detroit area and no one likes me.


I am from the same area. Thats why I fish the westside lol! I have no issue putting folks on fish where I fish. Do you guys just walk up to the Huron daily float waxies for Steelies? There is a lot more to it. Like flow rates, water levels, water color. Fishing is seeking best conditions even if you have to take a trip. If your fishing is walk up to the Huron daily you get what you get and don't throw a fit. Anyone interested in catching big Smallies? I know where out towards Ann Arbor! Catch and Release Pre Spawn Lunkers!


----------



## steelieaddict1

I have noticed in the past year alot more people have been coming down during the weekend. I am perfectly ok with that I understand not every one can travel far to go fish because work but the edict is just terrible. I have had my spot stolen and snaged up with crappy fisherman to many times recently. Im ok if people come down there and am ok with shareing info, but if your going to come to fish at least know what your doing.


----------



## Swampbuckster

Chasingchrome said:


> I am from the same area. Thats why I fish the westside lol! I have no issue putting folks on fish where I fish. Do you guys just walk up to the Huron daily float waxies for Steelies? There is a lot more to it. Like flow rates, water levels, water color. Fishing is seeking best conditions even if you have to take a trip. If your fishing is walk up to the Huron daily you get what you get and don't throw a fit. Anyone interested in catching big Smallies? I know where out towards Ann Arbor! Catch and Release Pre Spawn Lunkers!


Goody, good, good. Spoon feed me info because I want to catch Lunker Pre Spawn Smallmouth!!!


----------



## fishpig

I fish the Clinton almost daily and had a couple guys next to me the other day that spent most of their time telling us how great the Huron is. If you listened to them it is the best river around.


----------



## mfs686

Good morning everyone.

Any other non-elitist, sub-par fishermen going to fish improperly for steelhead this weekend on the worst river in the state?

I'm going to take my switch rod (probably the wrong brand) and swing a couple of flies (that I poorly tied) and see if I can't find a fish hiding behind a shopping cart or 55 gallon drum Sunday afternoon.


----------



## junkman

Probly won't go back there until Monday morning.


----------



## Syndicate

mfs686 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Any other non-elitist, sub-par fishermen going to fish improperly for steelhead this weekend on the worst river in the state?
> 
> I'm going to take my switch rod (probably the wrong brand) and swing a couple of flies (that I poorly tied) and see if I can't find a fish hiding behind a shopping cart or 55 gallon drum Sunday afternoon.


Lol golden.


----------



## mfs686

I've been checking the depth gauge now that the wind has quit and it looks like it will get down to a good level soon. Providing they don't open up the dams farther upstream. I heard the upper stretches were still high so we will have to wait and see. I will probably be checking them every other hour over the next few days. lol


----------



## mfs686

fishpig said:


> I fish the Clinton almost daily and had a couple guys next to me the other day that spent most of their time telling us how great the Huron is. If you listened to them it is the best river around.


*Puts on tin foil hat*

I'm betting it was a ploy to get you to leave and go fish the Huron thus leaving the Clinton all to themselves.

*Takes off tin foil hat*


----------



## Chasingchrome

mfs686 said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> Any other non-elitist, sub-par fishermen going to fish improperly for steelhead this weekend on the worst river in the state?
> 
> I'm going to take my switch rod (probably the wrong brand) and swing a couple of flies (that I poorly tied) and see if I can't find a fish hiding behind a shopping cart or 55 gallon drum Sunday afternoon.


Post some fly pics! Hope you tied in some Toxic Flash!! : ) Nuc green!


----------



## nighttime

Flies only uhh, your funny. If you hate the Huron so much then stop posting on it. Some people can't take things for how they are, except it and move on. Funny to watch people post fish pictures then in prime time fishing get mad about people posting also.... Face it where in the largest populated area in the state. Yes less talk will keep some away, but not the crowd during what is supposed to be prime fishing. Can't wait to wet a line soon good luck and stay safe!


----------



## Westsidesfury

That grammar tho


----------



## junkman

Quit complaining and fish!!!


----------



## ESOX

About a dozen years ago we had a Huron clean up. Well organized, announced months beforehand. Fliers posted all over. We had boats, dumpsters donated, great plan. A whole six guys showed up. We got Back to the dock with my 18'6" Jon overloaded with old tires, a couple appliances, all kinds of crap. Six guys filled a 30 yard dumpster in about 6 hours of wading and hauling. Where was all this concern for the river that day.? All I hear is talk and bs about concern for the river. Half the guys bitching are more worried about sharing the river than the river itself. Talk is cheap. Selfishness is selfishness.


----------



## junkman

ESOX said:


> About a dozen years ago we had a Huron clean up. Well organized, announced months beforehand. Fliers posted all over. We had boats, dumpsters donated, great plan. A whole six guys showed up. We got Back to the dock with my 18'6" Jon overloaded with old tires, a couple appliances, all kinds of crap. Six guys filled a 30 yard dumpster in about 6 hours of wading and hauling. Where was all this concern for the river that day.? All I hear is talk and bs about concern for the river. Half the guys bitching are more worried about sharing the river than the river itself. Talk is cheap. Selfishness is selfishness.


Who arranged the cleanup?That sounds like a great Idea.A few of us from here would probly participate.


----------



## ESOX

Just some members here took it upon themselves to organize it. If you would like to make an announcement and organize one through this site, you are more than welcome to.


----------



## junkman

ESOX said:


> Just some members here took it upon themselves to organize it. If you would like to make an announcement and organize one through this site, you are more than welcome to.


I'm not good a organizing events.But I have a strong back and willing to pitch in and help.


----------



## Swampbuckster

ESOX said:


> Just some members here took it upon themselves to organize it. If you would like to make an announcement and organize one through this site, you are more than welcome to.


Id be open to the idea.


----------



## Swampbuckster

We could get this rolling pretty easily. Would need a few old boats (trash barges) along with some tow boats and boats to transfer people along and a dumpster rental for a day.


----------



## junkman

Swampbuckster said:


> We could get this rolling pretty easily. Would need a few old boats (trash barges) along with some tow boats and boats to transfer people along and a dumpster rental for a day.


I have a twelve foot row boat that could be used. Another thread should probly be started to get this rolling.


----------



## LITTLEG

hey guys, was at Huroc park yesterday evening, was in a rush and I think I left my fishing vest in the parking lot. If someone found it or saw it please let me know..... thanks guys


----------



## Mr Burgundy

How's the fishing been the last few days? I have a meeting down that way on tues and I thinking about stopping by for a few hrs. Tnks for any info

Burgundy


----------



## mfs686

The HRWC organizes a river cleanup. Last year I cleaned up a section by the peninsular dam and got an approval from The Empire. They are doing it again this year and also planning Fish structure creation for the lower river. I will check with them to see when they are going to do it again and coordinate the lower section.


----------



## mfs686

As promised I went out yesterday evening. As expected water is high and dirty. No fish just lots of critters. Had a wood duck about take my hat off as he came buzzing in. The usual deer in the nearby woods and a mink running the shoreline as I was casting.


----------



## Raylaser

hey mfs, it's always a pleasure to see the other critters even if the fish aren't biting. Be careful though because according to some of the negative nannies that have been on this site would tell you that those critters are probably radioactive given the horrible state of the toxic river!! LOL! 

You wonder why some guys post negative junk about a river system they say they will never fish. You've got to wonder why they even bothered to begin to read a post about a river they consider toxic and worthless. If these guys are so adamant that they will only fish the northern Michigan rivers then visit those sites for their intel and banter. I love those northern rivers as much as the next guy but as many have posted here already - I don't get the time to go up there as much as I'd like so I fish SE Michigan and NW Ohio much more often and I enjoy the opportunities as much and as often as I can.

If you don't like to fish this area of the state then don't. But don't get on the SE Michigan site and trash those of us who do like to fish it (and fish it not just out of necessity also but because we like it).


----------



## Shoeman

Raylaser said:


> hey mfs, it's always a pleasure to see the other critters even if the fish aren't biting. Be careful though because according to some of the negative nannies that have been on this site would tell you that those critters are probably radioactive given the horrible state of the toxic river!! LOL!
> 
> You wonder why some guys post negative junk about a river system they say they will never fish. You've got to wonder why they even bothered to begin to read a post about a river they consider toxic and worthless. If these guys are so adamant that they will only fish the northern Michigan rivers then visit those sites for their intel and banter. I love those northern rivers as much as the next guy but as many have posted here already - I don't get the time to go up there as much as I'd like so I fish SE Michigan and NW Ohio much more often and I enjoy the opportunities as much and as often as I can.
> 
> If you don't like to fish this area of the state then don't. But don't get on the SE Michigan site and trash those of us who do like to fish it (and fish it not just out of necessity also but because we like it).


Yup, don't know why anything lives there.... LOL


----------



## Raylaser

Yeah Shoeman it's amazing isn't it?


----------



## Shoeman

Frankly I'm tired of all that elitist ********. I haven't been "up north" in over a year and don't miss the drive!

A cat comes on here and looking for a river to learn rowing on and it turns it into a Huron bash fest.

Not worthy of plants, poor steelhead and a bunch of negative comments. Man, go suck a duck!

I thought it's pretty cool! Plenty of wildlife, current and all within 45 minutes of the house! Then offers 6th Street.

LMAO. I've seem more crap in the water (literally) below there. Factories spewing whatever green/blue crap, tires and wait for it....shopping carts

For a n00b to preach a bunch of crap about the lowly Huron? Try your drifter in the Holy Waters and see what response you get from the locals. Been there...

I've rowed most rivers in the Lower, even the Upper Pine (which I won't do again even in a 12'er) and many rivers in Tennessee, Kentucky, Arkansas and sleds in the Grand Canyon.

For around here it's a gem! I enjoy every bend!

FTG!

Yes, un-moderator like, but do I really care? NOPE

Steve?


----------



## Raylaser

Bout sums it up Shoeman!! Gotta figure some people just have nothing better to do. Guy probably never fished the Huron a day in his life! The Huron is actually one of the most diverse watersheds in the state of Michigan when you consider its entire stretch and the lakes it creates along the way. Probably offers more fishing options than any other single river in Michigan when it comes to the different species you can catch in various regions. Too many people focus on the stretch from Flat Rock to Lake Erie for their comments. I've been fishing this river from Milford to Lake Erie for more than 50 years and still haven't explored all of its nuances yet! I love to fish the cold water rivers up north as well and love the scenery but I also love the Huron River and the fishing it offers up.


----------



## junkman

Speaking of toxic rivers look at the consumption advisory for the some of them Northern Michigan rivers.


----------



## Shoeman

You get these fugging guys that negate a certain watershed and try, while asking about "pristine rivers" 

Go for it! Punch a hole in it! (With your preaching ass)


BYW, just keep going Norh (but you already know everything! 

What a Joke ..... Can't call names, but WTF


----------



## Westsidesfury

LITTLEG said:


> hey guys, was at Huroc park yesterday evening, was in a rush and I think I left my fishing vest in the parking lot. If someone found it or saw it please let me know..... thanks guys


I think I heard about that or maybe saw someone trying to find its owner. I know someones keys fell that same day. I can't quite remember though. Hopefully it didn't get stolen because the thievery there recently has been sketchy so keep a close eye on your gear. I actually dropped my wallet in the park and didn't realize it until an hour or so later and came back to find it tucked into a small burrow under a tree. Whoever did that is the nicest guy around.


----------



## mfs686

Raylaser said:


> Bout sums it up Shoeman!! Gotta figure some people just have nothing better to do. Guy probably never fished the Huron a day in his life! The Huron is actually one of the most diverse watersheds in the state of Michigan when you consider its entire stretch and the lakes it creates along the way. Probably offers more fishing options than any other single river in Michigan when it comes to the different species you can catch in various regions. Too many people focus on the stretch from Flat Rock to Lake Erie for their comments. I've been fishing this river from Milford to Lake Erie for more than 50 years and still haven't explored all of its nuances yet! I love to fish the cold water rivers up north as well and love the scenery but I also love the Huron River and the fishing it offers up.


Amen. I've been doing volunteer work on the Huron Watershed for the last 5 years and I had no idea of all it has to offer. Heck last summer I was looking for an endangered mussel that has been spotted on one of the creeks feeding into the river. Never knew there were stone fly's in the Huron until I was out netting them in January one year. The amount of work that goes into keeping the system healthy is mind boggling. Water sampling, temperature monitoring, insect collections, mapping, measuring, plantings, plant documenting, aquatic life monitoring........amazing eco-system.


----------



## Raylaser

Right On MFS!! You are a true sportsman and a conservationist. My philosophy is take out everything you bring in with you (except those unfortunate lures that I leave snagged on some submerged log or other hang-up). I even pick up the trash that others leave behind if I come across it, especially spent fishing line because of the potential danger to other animals and fish. That one particularly grates me!!! Even though I don't like to see paper and cardboard those things will eventually break down. Fishing line will not. Can't blame discarded fishing line on anybody other than fishermen and those who are slobs give us all a bad name.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Just got done fishing huron and ended up catching a few eyes a bunch of suckers and so probably 10 steelhead caught. Not a bad day for only being there a few short hrs. The guuse catching the steelhead said the last few days have been hot if ur fishing with spawn. Good luck all

Burgundy


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Thanks for the report. Hoping to get out for a few hours tomorrow and give my own.


----------



## Raylaser

Good report Burgundy!! It was a great day to be out there. For the time being going to be targeting eyes down here in Ohio on the Maumee. Hopefully you guys will leave me a few fish in the Huron for some Spring C&R on a few weeks!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

I was really surprised by the steelhead. The last 2 times I was there I have never seen that many come out in all the years I've been down there. Guys drifting jigs hooked a few, the guys drifting spawn got a few and guys floating jigs and waxies were getting bobber downs. Watched a guy a little down river land one on a fly. Would have never believed it if I hadn't seen it with my own eyes. Saw a good # of eyes and suckers doing the spawn roll on top of the water. Unfortunately this will be my last trip down there as my local pond is heating up and with it being a lot closer it's a no brainer. Good luck guys, get down there y u can and catch some fish. Tight lines all 

Burgundy


----------



## Westsidesfury

Not many are being caught everyone


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Not from what I've seen the last 2 times I was down there. What would I have to gain by not telling the truth? To be more specific I watched 4 get hooked in a matter of maybe 30 mins.


----------



## Raylaser

Probably time for this thread to be shut down. It's just becoming a place for someone to post their experiences or suggestions only to find someone refute it and then someone else to jump in and say that the Huron is a garbage dump and insult those of us who fish it, yadda yadda yadda! If the mods would take a close look and suggest changes at the risk of sanctions against negative postings or even effectively remove this thread we could possibly start talking about fishing techniques, places to go (not specifics but generalities guys - don't want you to all rain down fire on me), and other fishing related stories and ideas. No more of this name calling and disputing what someone else posts. For one I will do my part and this will be my last post on this thread. Thanks guys, over and out!


----------



## growninmi

Lots of current at Hudson mills today, waters high. Saw someone in kyak or canoe north of park.


----------



## Chasingchrome

Raylaser said:


> No, because if you look back at all your other posts you adamantly stated that you would not fish the Huron because it's a toxic dumping ground with no real structure yadda yadda yadda. Check your own posts from around March 16th. Nothing but sarcasm and ranting about how bad the fishing is. Then all of a sudden you went 3 for 5 on the Huron. Seems like more sarcasm to me but hey, maybe you did but I'm highly suspicious of anything you post sir!


Yep! So I thought of the current Huron river conditions. Used my 30 years of Westside Steelie Knowledge. Center Pinned 3 for 5. One of your buddies pointed me in the direction of an area that is pretty shallow usually. It was perfect today for drop back winter steelies. No new fish are in. All were dropping back. Very easy river to fish.


----------



## mfs686

You know. There was a time when trolling meant something else.


----------



## Raylaser

mfs686 said:


> You know. There was a time when trolling meant something else.


LOL!! MFS, you hit the nail directly on the head there brother!!!!


----------



## Chasingchrome

mfs686 said:


> You know. There was a time when trolling meant something else.


I see on this thread a lot of talkers and no fishing. Just smoked some Steel on "Your" river. Will be back with friends. If you see 4 guys in your spot with Center Pins landing fish. Thats us : )


----------



## droptine989

This thread just gets better and better.


----------



## Chasingchrome

Raylaser said:


> LOL!! MFS, you hit the nail directly on the head there brother!!!!


I will show you how to use these real soon!


----------



## Chasingchrome

mfs686 said:


> You know. There was a time when trolling meant something else.


Trolls always have one of these to ey? Still waiting to see you standing in the Huron with a Hot n Tot on!!


----------



## Shoeman

Go away!


----------



## Mr Burgundy

Shoeman said:


> Go away!


Agree


----------



## droptine989

Chasingchrome said:


> Trolls always have one of these to ey? Still waiting to see you standing in the Huron with a Hot n Tot on!!


Theres a thread in thebsaginaw forum wheres guys are showing off boats. Might be a more proper place to post


----------



## growninmi

droptine989 said:


> Theres a thread in thebsaginaw forum wheres guys are showing off boats. Might be a more proper place to post


I thought that thread was for boats not dingys


----------



## droptine989

True very true. There is also a wooden boat thread i believe


----------



## Chasingchrome

You guys are officially a bunch of old crabby dudes taking claim on the Huron River. Think about that for a minute. I don't think you guys really have any passion for fishing. All the rest of the threads are pretty cool. Get out there and catch some Steel!


----------



## Chasingchrome

Coolest guy on here gets a box of my hand tied articulated streamers for Christmas. Lighten up gents!


----------



## Syndicate

C hasingchrome said:


> Coolest guy on here gets a box of my hand tied articulated streamers for Christmas. Lighten up gents!


lol I haven't said a word...I'll happily accept. Tight lines...btw is anyone getting involved in the cleanup they're doing on the Huron? I highly recommend it guys, goes to a good cause that all of you guys love.


----------



## IT.Fisherman

Talk is cheap who has pics?


----------



## junkman

Syndicate said:


> lol I haven't said a word...I'll happily accept. Tight lines...btw is anyone getting involved in the cleanup they're doing on the Huron? I highly recommend it guys, goes to a good cause that all of you guys love.


Well said Syndicate.


----------



## LongLiveFredBear

Any one been down to the dam today?


----------



## Syndicate

junkman said:


> Well said Syndicate.


I've yet to even see the Huron, I'm excited to see it, figured I should get some good karma for cleaning up a fellow fishermans' river and help them out. Can't wait!


----------



## Chasingchrome

Exactly.... I get the for a hour after work. But if you are going to fish for Steel. Way better Pure Michigan out there. They should close the Huron for Steel for 3 years. Add gravel in areas that are not easy to get to on foot. Private property etc. And it may be good one day. This whole saw 3 fish at the dam bringing crowds is silly.


----------



## Robert Holmes

Raylaser said:


> Thanks Robert!! How's your Spring going so far in da north?


What Spring it is still winter in the UP. The fish are cooperating though.


----------



## Raylaser

Ha!! I guess I should have factored that into my question!!! Forgot that you youppers don't get "Spring" just because it says so on the calendar!! Glad the fish are cooperating and according to your PM, they have been nice ones too!! Keep up the good work brother and watch out for those hungry wolves!


----------



## Swampbuckster

Chasingchrome said:


> Exactly.... I get the for a hour after work. But if you are going to fish for Steel. Way better Pure Michigan out there. They should close the Huron for Steel for 3 years. Add gravel in areas that are not easy to get to on foot. Private property etc. And it may be good one day. This whole saw 3 fish at the dam bringing crowds is silly.


Fish are few and far between, but yet, everyone gets into a fish or two once in a while. Ive worked hard for few fish I've caught from the Huron but appreciate the fishery none the less. Best part about Michigan, the Huron isnt the only steelhead producing river. Im glad most make the drive and put forth the effort elsewhere, leaving the few strange looking, poisoned steelhead of the Huron to a few depressed and sad gloomy detroit-area souls like myself. Tight lines, Happy Spring!!


----------



## steelieaddict1

Swampbuckster said:


> Fish are few and far between, but yet, everyone gets into a fish or two once in a while. Ive worked hard for few fish I've caught from the Huron but appreciate the fishery none the less. Best part about Michigan, the Huron isnt the only steelhead producing river. Im glad most make the drive and put forth the effort elsewhere, leaving the few strange looking, poisoned steelhead of the Huron to a few depressed and sad gloomy detroit-area souls like myself. Tight lines, Happy Spring!!




I love it man i know how it feels to go to the huron and struggle to catch fish but to me it makes it even better when you do catch a couple then you know you have worked hard. Really guys that always talk crap about the huron are the ones that expect it to be like up north and dont relize how cool it is to have a decent steelie river thay close to home.


----------



## Raylaser

Swampbuckster said:


> Fish are few and far between, but yet, everyone gets into a fish or two once in a while. Ive worked hard for few fish I've caught from the Huron but appreciate the fishery none the less. Best part about Michigan, the Huron isnt the only steelhead producing river. Im glad most make the drive and put forth the effort elsewhere, leaving the few strange looking, poisoned steelhead of the Huron to a few depressed and sad gloomy detroit-area souls like myself. Tight lines, Happy Spring!!


As always, we'll said Swamp!! You are a true sportsman and speak well about the sport you love and about the local fishing options without complaints and you answer someone spewing venom with a respectful aND exceptionally insightful answer that demonstrates your integrity and reveals the wealth of knowledge you've gained from years of fishing experience and respect for the fisheries you use. My hat is off to you good sir!! I guess to quote our inquisitive visitor I'm just one "crabby old dude" talking to another "crabby old dude" but I'd much rather talk to you any day my friend. Fish On Bro!!


----------



## Chasingchrome

Cool!


----------



## brian0013

steelieaddict1 said:


> I love it man i know how it feels to go to the huron and struggle to catch fish but to me it makes it even better when you do catch a couple then you know you have worked hard. Really guys that always talk crap about the huron are the ones that expect it to be like up north and dont relize how cool it is to have a decent steelie river thay close to home.


Hell I fish the ausable in oscoda for a full spring and winter last year before I landed one . All that work was learning where to fish and how .it wasn't till I got away from the people I stared hooking up more.


----------



## Syndicate

That's what steelhead fishing is all about my friend...it's like they know, great fish aren't they?


----------



## mfs686

Shad are in. Lol


----------



## Chasingchrome

Took my drift boat down from Flatrock to the mouth of Erie yesterday. Fished all the good looking runs. No Steel. The last 2 miles motored.... All Frog water. 

Fished below the dam Wed. A few fish caught would not call it a strong run. I know I heard that more fish were caught a week ago. Did not sound like big numbers. Either it is done or better numbers coming??


----------



## Fishndude

Chasingchrome said:


> Exactly.... I get the for a hour after work. But if you are going to fish for Steel. Way better Pure Michigan out there. They should close the Huron for Steel for 3 years. Add gravel in areas that are not easy to get to on foot. Private property etc. And it may be good one day. This whole saw 3 fish at the dam bringing crowds is silly.


A buddy of mine has been doing well at Flatrock for weeks. A couple weeks ago he went something like 21/30 in 3 days of fishing. He's probably close to 60 landed in the last 3 weeks. If you're down there a lot, you've heard of him this year. He used to fish there quite a bit, but went other places for some years. He often catches more fish than everyone else combined. Don't stand too close behind him, cuz he has a wicked hookset.


----------



## Chasingchrome

Really dude. The ladder was blocked and there are not many fish in below the dam. A week or two may have been a pre run. I covered the water from Flatrock down. Crickets.... It won't get good again till the over night temps go up. The guys fishing just up from the spill are getting a few. When they are really in every run should be holding fish. Looking at the weather Forecast 2 weeks. Maybe 3.


----------



## mfs686

Woo Hoo. Water is below 6 feet! Oh wait. Never mind.


----------



## Chasingchrome

I still mostly was 


mfs686 said:


> Woo Hoo. Water is below 6 feet! Oh wait. Never mind.
> 
> View attachment 210714


I still was mostly forward on the oars going down. A lot of water with no flow. It's actually just right for decent drifts and plugs. No fish. We fished it hard yesterday. The fish below the dam holding are all that is in. 

If anyone wants to boat down the river is clear. No trees down.


----------



## Fishndude

Yeah, my buddy went after some fresh eggs the other day, and landed a few hens. He said he kept some loose eggs, and gave skeins away to people who were fishing. He figures it is getting toward the end of the spawn, although he did catch fresh fish with tight skeins. He wasn't fishing from a boat, but we've fished the Huron in his boat a few times. 

I would guess that most Steelhead making a spawning run up the Huron probably aren't hanging around very far downstream of the dam. They want gravel, and current to spawn in. There's not much of that after the first 1/4 mile down from the dam. I live in Belleville, and haven't seen the several vehicles I would usually see when Steelhead are spawning that far up, yet. When they are bedding, I'll see the same 2-4 vehicles parked in a particular spot every day, for about a week, or two, on my way to work. I did see 2 vehicles in that spot, a couple weeks ago. None since.


----------



## Chasingchrome

The run has not even got good yet. Over night temps are not there. The water is only 41-42 degrees. All the streams should peak with numbers in about a week and a half. Next week is suppose to be great weather. I kinda pick on the Huron but after taking the drift boat down I know the runs and will kill the fish. If you ever fished the Betsie. No gravel or very little. The fish hang in the runs and do there thing in the sand. It's going to get better!

No clue why they do not dump gravel from the Rockford launch down to Erie in certain runs. It could become a great Steelhead river.


----------



## Fishndude

Steelhead don't spawn on sand anywhere. In the Betsie they go quite a distance upstream of Homestead dam, and find gravel to spawn on. Dumping gravel in MI rivers to establish spawning gravel is a silly concept. Most MI rivers have gravel substrate, which has been covered by sand from years of interference by people. If the river banks were stable (people not cutting trees within XXX distance), they wouldn't erode. The rivers would be narrower, deeper, and faster, with gravel runs throughout. The gravel is surely there, even in the Huron. It is just covered by sand, and silt. 

If you dump gravel on sand, or muck, the gravel will sink, and be covered in sand/muck before too long. Similarly, if you dump sand on a mucky lakefront (to try to make a nice beach), it will sink, and you will end up with muck again before too long.


----------



## Chasingchrome

Yeah you are rig


Fishndude said:


> Steelhead don't spawn on sand anywhere. In the Betsie they go quite a distance upstream of Homestead dam, and find gravel to spawn on. Dumping gravel in MI rivers to establish spawning gravel is a silly concept. Most MI rivers have gravel substrate, which has been covered by sand from years of interference by people. If the river banks were stable (people not cutting trees within XXX distance), they wouldn't erode. The rivers would be narrower, deeper, and faster, with gravel runs throughout. The gravel is surely there, even in the Huron. It is just covered by sand, and silt.
> 
> If you dump gravel on sand, or muck, the gravel will sink, and be covered in sand/muck before too long. Similarly, if you dump sand on a mucky lakefront (to try to make a nice beach), it will sink, and you will end up with muck again before too long.


Yeah you are right! LOL I have never seen Steel dump eggs in sand on many rivers in Michigan! When you have to take a dump you do! LOL


----------



## Shoeman

Since steelhead need survive for an entire year in the river system, it's hardly realistic they will make it.

Even more unlikely on the Raisin without any type of cold water influence.

They'll do their thing and move back into the Lake. It's put-and -take

Personally I appreciate the effort to provide a fishery.

Still puzzled why you would even try the Huron

You seem to "dump" in this forum on a daily basis


----------



## Chasingchrome

Ran the drift boat do


Shoeman said:


> Since steelhead need survive for an entire year in the river system, it's hardly realistic they will make it.
> 
> Even more unlikely on the Raisin without any type of cold water influence.
> 
> They'll do their thing and move back into the Lake. It's put-and -take
> 
> Personally I appreciate the effort to provide a fishery.
> 
> Still puzzled why you would even try the Huron
> 
> You seem to "dump" in this forum on a daily basis


Ran the drift boat down it. Had the boat in in 30 minutes from my house. A lot of forward rowing in spots and used the motor the last 2 miles to the mouth. It's doable from the boat. Some nice runs. Some good holes when the flow gets lower. Probably really good for Walleye soon. I will fish it when I want to crack a few beers and get on the oars close to home. Don't like fishing the shore up by the dam. Really slow flow. Below the spill is a little quick to hold fish for very long. But you can for sure catch fish there. I won't pick on it anymore.


----------



## mfs686

All I know is that this Spring has been a mess. Water levels to high for my tiny little self to wade. Heck, last weekend I saw a guy casting from on top of the dock at the DNR ramp below Huroc. Dirty water. Sunshine one day, snow the next. I'm sure fish are there, I just need things to stabilize so I can swing a fly to one. 

Before anyone even goes there I have no desire to drift spawn or use a center pin and a float. I'm content catching one here and there swinging a fly. 

Just wish I could without an increased risk of going swimming.


----------



## Chasingchrome

Swinging flies works great. Agreed not in high flows. Think I saw you down there. Going flies only is very cool! You could try sinking tip WF Weight forward line. If you double haul cast you can cast really far. The sink tip and a 9 foot leader you will be on the fish. Worth buying the line....


----------



## happydj

I like my switch rod with Skagit setup. Swinging a fly on a T14 sink tip will get you down. Normal flows I usually use a T8 maybe a T11 on the deeper holes, both 2.5ft float/7.5ft sink, the T14 I use is all sink 10ft.


----------



## Shoeman

The only way to drop a fly into deep water is....

A full sinker, a sinking tip with the boat moving at current or a heavily weighted fly, which is a bitch to cast

On the Huron all bets are off

After fishing all through Michigan, they seem to hold in spots not known to man.


----------



## happydj

I still like to drift a slinky with a spin n glow or wobble glow and spawn. I just prefer the overall experience of catching a fish on swung fly. 

I guess weather depending I might be done with chrome for the spring. Time to get my boat ready to start chasing the large mouth and bronze back guppies.


----------



## happydj

I often wondered if my boat was able to make it through the huron. 16ft Lund fury with 25hp etec on back. Any thoughts?


----------



## Shoeman

On the AuSable I used to own a 14' Lund and made it from the mouth all the way to the dam. I had some issues at High Banks, but trimmed it up and finagled my way through. 

That was with a 25 yammie


----------



## happydj

Hmm might have to give it a try, its draft is pretty shallow, I have had it water so shallow it was pretty much mud going through an overgrown channel from lake to another.


----------



## jd4223

I'll never forget one spring seeing a guy motor upstream in a boat that looked like a cabin cruiser that belonged on Lake Michigan! Where he put in at I have no idea.All I know is while motoring upstream,he was pushing waves over the banks on both sides of the river. All the bank fishermen were screaming and yelling at him. The guy made it almost to the coffer dam,then couldn't go any further and couldn't turn his boat(ship) around.He had to drift backwards back down stream! Made my day..


----------



## mfs686

happydj said:


> I like my switch rod with Skagit setup. Swinging a fly on a T14 sink tip will get you down. Normal flows I usually use a T8 maybe a T11 on the deeper holes, both 2.5ft float/7.5ft sink, the T14 I use is all sink 10ft.


I have all of those. Normally I run a 2.5/7.5 t-11 during normal flow rates. I also have that same MOW tip in a t-14. Actually, I have a few MOW tips that I don't think I will ever use. lol

Getting the fly to the fish isn't the issue. I just don't like wading high, dirty, fast water. Kind of unnerving. Though after wading the St. Mary's Rapids the Huron is a cake walk.


----------



## happydj

That's understandable any river can be dangerous.


----------



## Mr Burgundy

If u have never waded the St marrys river u don't understand sketchy and unnerving. Super scary if u have never done it before. I found out the hard way. With that said, crazy great fishing during peak salmon season


----------



## JungleGeorge

Been catching small mouths both times I been out in the last month .


----------



## Syndicate

JungleGeorge said:


> Been catching small mouths both times I been out in the last month .


Lol I feel your pain, my first month of steelheadig, that's all I would catch, although I was on the Clinton not Huron.


----------



## JungleGeorge

No it's just more enjoyable to be on the river where I don't see a single person , catching bronzers ,than being jamme into the hurt locker in flat rock


----------



## happydj

I caught a cold while fishing the Huron before.


----------



## Beardedgrizzly32

Landed this in the Huron yesterday.


----------



## happydj

A beauty!


----------



## steelieaddict1

Has anybody's been down to the huron since this warm weather started wondering if any smallies are making there way up yet?


----------



## mfs686

Pssstt........There's steelhead in the river.

The DNR released all their plantings today. 

At least that's what I heard. lol


----------



## jakediesel

If anyone is looking for marabou jigs, I started tying them up and wouldn't mind selling them. I can do a bunch of colors. Shoot me a pm.


----------



## Swampbuckster

mfs686 said:


> Pssstt........There's steelhead in the river.
> 
> The DNR released all their plantings today.
> Lol, we saw about 250 of them below gokf course tonight. Lol.


----------



## buck snort

Anyone still catching steelhead in flat rock?


----------



## Syndicate

jakediesel said:


> If anyone is looking for marabou jigs, I started tying them up and wouldn't mind selling them. I can do a bunch of colors. Shoot me a pm.


Have any pics, might be interested


----------



## DDogg

Put up some pics of the jigs I may need if I like them


----------



## monczunski

Beardedgrizzly32 said:


> Landed this in the Huron yesterday.


----------



## jakediesel

These are some of my go to jigs. If anyone is interested in anything, shoot me a pm. Thanks


----------



## Raylaser

jakediesel said:


> These are some of my go to jigs. If anyone is interested in anything, shoot me a pm. Thanks


Hey Jake, nice bunch of jigs. Isn't it a great feeling to tie your own and then especially to catch something with them? I also find the tying to be very relaxing and an enjoyable hobby.


----------



## AllenMorgan

Nice jigs! What weight and size?


----------



## jakediesel

Right now I mostly do 1/16oz and 1/32oz, but I can do other sizes too. If anyone has any questions, pm me please. I don't want this thread to get too far off topic. Thanks.


----------



## AllenMorgan

I've got jigs from 1/80th up to 1/4 oz. Just moved up here from OK a few months ago, so I'm still learning about what works for what, and most importantly, how big of a hook you can use in the rivers.


----------



## Trevor

mfs686 said:


> Pssstt........There's steelhead in the river.
> 
> The DNR released all their plantings today.
> 
> At least that's what I heard. lol


Yep, they had a big production going on S. Huron river Dr. near the golf course. They told me they put in 60k, 9" long. Kind of a funny place to do it. Steep, rocky bank. I wonder why they didn't use the Flat Rock boat ramp. Sea gulls were there, getting their share.


----------

